# 189 Invitations: January 2020



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Let's hope for high numbers in January 2020 after disappointing 3 quarters of 2019.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Let's hope for high numbers in January 2020 after disappointing 3 quarters of 2019.


Hope cutoff doesn't drop down below 95 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Tyrannosaurus rex said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope for high numbers in January 2020 after disappointing 3 quarters of 2019.
> ...


*drops


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

What would be the prediction for Jan 11th? 105? 110?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ev12 said:


> What would be the prediction for Jan 11th? 105? 110?


Too early to speculate, let the numbers drop in from Iscah and DHA


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

In. HERE.WE.GO.AGAIN!
Never thought I would have to subscribe for this much of monthly threads with 80-85 points.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

PSA

The fake EOI's invited in October round at 85 points, most of these EOI's will have 10 points added so there will be a lot of EOI at 95 points and these EOI will come back for next month's round, if DHA does not send more invites literally nobody would be invited as Fake EOI will take all the invites. Consider this while keeping hopes for January round


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> PSA
> 
> The fake EOI's invited in October round at 85 points, most of these EOI's will have 10 points added so there will be a lot of EOI at 95 points and these EOI will come back for next month's round, if DHA does not send more invites literally nobody would be invited as Fake EOI will take all the invites. Consider this while keeping hopes for January round


I guessed with 95p invited like this then once we spend all the efforts and time to get 95 then the cut off point would be 100 - 105? So always behind 
Better go with other options. They are rejecting 189 very hard now clearly since March 2019.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Sadly, the days of migrating to Australia directly as PR are over. 

Offshore folks need to study again in Australia, preferably do a PhD in STEM in a regional area.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Apparently, 95 points is the new cut off. I don't remember this ever been the case in skill select's history.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Apparently, 95 points is the new cut off. I don't remember this ever been the case in skill select's history.


2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.

You need to be 25-33 years old, single, 79 in PTE, PhD in STEM in a regional area, PY, naati and have 8 years of working experience in Australia.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Me too


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

denominator said:


> 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.
> 
> You need to be 25-33 years old, single, 79 in PTE, PhD in STEM in a regional area, PY, naati and have 8 years of working experience in Australia.


You may also need to make a human sacriface and eat their intestines raw. it will give you another 5 points and promote population control.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

denominator said:


> 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.
> 
> You need to be 25-33 years old, single, 79 in PTE, PhD in STEM in a regional area, PY, naati and have 8 years of working experience in Australia.


True Indeed!!


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Wafz said:


> denominator said:
> 
> 
> > 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.
> ...


any points for dropping nukes ;-D


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Let's hope for high numbers in January 2020 after disappointing 3 quarters of 2019.


My guess it will be big round in January seeing this year's trend Big-small-small-Big-small-small. So following that rule it will be big again. 
1000-100-100-1500-250-250-2000-500-500-2500-1000-1000... some mathematical series probably... :tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

ParoP said:


> My guess it will be big round in January seeing this year's trend Big-small-small-Big-small-small. So following that rule it will be big again.
> 1000-100-100-1500-250-250-2000-500-500-2500-1000-1000... some mathematical series probably... :tongue1::tongue1:


I think it would be more like:
1000+100+100+1500+250+250+2000+400+400+2500+550+550 = 9600


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

denominator said:


> 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.


It would be unfair to says so considering points system changed in November. 75 in March to 85 during EOY would be a fair statement.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

denominator said:


> 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.
> 
> You need to be 25-33 years old, single, 79 in PTE, PhD in STEM in a regional area, PY, naati and have 8 years of working experience in Australia.




The funny thing is that some geniuses might actually achieve "130" by hook or by crook only to encounter yet another novel point system introduced by DHA where the new cut off becomes 200 (for instance 50 points if you are living in the Great Victoria Desert or the Great Sandy Desert). Hey migrants might make those places magically turn 'green'. 

It's a never-ending wild goose chase.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Well if 491 is to get say to 25000 annual seats then every month atleast close 1500 should be invited to keep that visa on priority Infront of 189. Else if they can't see any success in that then they should stop promoting that visa. But considering that the new folks don't know how bad they will have it if they go regional there might even be people trying for that visa. 189 is feeling 50/50 to ease out over the next year because the department has shown little willpower to increase invites from 100 lowest per month to 250 so there is hope if U want to call this that.


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

*shanbe11*



denominator said:


> 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.
> 
> You need to be 25-33 years old, single, 79 in PTE, PhD in STEM in a regional area, PY, naati and have 8 years of working experience in Australia.


Also have minimum of 2 to 3 skilled spouses to get extra 20 points..!!


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

ParoP said:


> My guess it will be big round in January seeing this year's trend Big-small-small-Big-small-small. So following that rule it will be big again.
> 1000-100-100-1500-250-250-2000-500-500-2500-1000-1000... some mathematical series probably... :tongue1::tongue1:


For some reason, this reply seems very legit and hoping this comes true. Should be able to clear a huge backlog in few months. :juggle:


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Quick question

Does 186 Direct Entry definitely need 3 yrs experience or can it be an exemption?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ev12 said:


> Quick question
> 
> Does 186 Direct Entry definitely need 3 yrs experience or can it be an exemption?


You cannot get an exemption 
It need not be with the same employer

Cheers


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

*shanbe11*



ParoP said:


> My guess it will be big round in January seeing this year's trend Big-small-small-Big-small-small. So following that rule it will be big again.
> 1000-100-100-1500-250-250-2000-500-500-2500-1000-1000... some mathematical series probably... :tongue1::tongue1:


I assume you must be a developer working on Big Data.. he he


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

A quick question, can we have 2 EOI's under the same Visa subclass for a same email? I mean can we have 2 189/190/491 EOIs active at the same time for a same candidate.?


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello NB!

I am a newbie to this forum.

I would like to know that if I update any information over already submitted EOI then which date would be an encounter to be considered for upcoming rounds?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Hardik P said:


> Hello NB!
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum.
> 
> I would like to know that if I update any information over already submitted EOI then which date would be an encounter to be considered for upcoming rounds?


if there is any change to your points, then ur doe will be the day u update ur EOI, otherwise, it stays the same.


----------



## SRman (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi All,

I was always 1 step behind the point system or rule change every time. I am trying all efforts since a long time now, so much so that my assessment is going to expire soon. 

Any idea on my chances of invite?

261313
EOI 189: 85 points; DOE: Oct 2019
EOI 190: 85+5 points; DOE Nov 2019


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> if there is any change to your points, then ur doe will be the day u update ur EOI, otherwise, it stays the same.


Yes, correct.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> if there is any change to your points, then ur doe will be the day u update ur EOI, otherwise, it stays the same.


You mean last updated date would be considered and Lodge date doesn't matter at the time of first come first serve.

EOI system will only consider DOE.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMI44 (Nov 25, 2019)

I wouldn't be too surprised:clap2: if everything is like 150 points cutoff next year. :clap2:

But then again they won't do that. They'll keep it close enough so people still think that they can get it.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

It looks to me like a bunch of factors coincided to create a perfect storm:


The SkillSelect system fundamentally doesn't work when there is high demand (alongside other problems like double invites). The points system essentially allows only one profile of migrant, and blocks diversity in experience.
For Accontants/Auditors, using PR as an incentive for studying here created a glut of applicants
For ICT, a MASSIVE increase in applicants from India with very similar profiles could not be addressed by a rather blunt and outdated ACS skills-profile list.
PTE made it radically easier to score points for English
A right wing government is toying with the immigration system.

So, the outcome is that for the pro-rata professions, it's broken. That has had a knock-on for the non-pro-rata. For ICT I think the market in Sydney and Melbourne was starting to get overloaded with the typical 3-5 years experience, java/python generalist, BA/SA/tester profile.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

depends on number of invites in coming months and number of people with 90, 95 and 85.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

SRman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was always 1 step behind the point system or rule change every time. I am trying all efforts since a long time now, so much so that my assessment is going to expire soon.
> 
> ...



To be honest 0 chances in this Financial year


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Hardik P said:


> Hello NB!
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum.
> 
> I would like to know that if I update any information over already submitted EOI then which date would be an encounter to be considered for upcoming rounds?


Points first DOE second

95 points DOE yesterday will get invited first compared to 90 points with 6 months old DOE


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Hardik P said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > if there is any change to your points, then ur doe will be the day u update ur EOI, otherwise, it stays the same.
> ...


I mean, it depends on what u updated. For example, U lodged ur EOI on 11/11/2019, and then changed ur email address on 13/11/2019, then ur DOE would remain 11/11/2019, since ur points were not changed. Then u got PTE 79 and updated ur EOI on 15/11/2019 to claim 10 more points for PTE, ur DOE would be 15/11/2019 as ur points changed. Clear enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> It looks to me like a bunch of factors coincided to create a perfect storm:
> 
> 
> The SkillSelect system fundamentally doesn't work when there is high demand (alongside other problems like double invites). The points system essentially allows only one profile of migrant, and blocks diversity in experience.
> ...


I think under the present circumstances when there is a serious imbalance in the skills that are really required and the skills which are getting high points, the best course is to stop the 189 program
Instead make it easier for the employers and state to sponsor the applicants after due diligence of their skills
Vic does a thorough check of the cv of the applicants after issuing the pre invite and only if the skills are really needed in the state, they issue the final invite
All states should follow this pattern instead of blindly issuing invites based primarily on points
Currently you have no advantage in having a good cv 

I really don’t understand why the cv is not a part of the EOI, as then the states could get the actual idea of what the applicants are bringing to the table other then high points 

Presently the employers are hesitant to sponsor applicants because of the red tape and high cost involved in the sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Proposed Occupation List changes for 2020
-------------------------------------------------

https://www.iscah.com/proposed-changes-skilled-occupation-…/


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

NB said:


> I think under the present circumstances when there is a serious imbalance in the skills that are really required and the skills which are getting high points, the best course is to stop the 189 program
> Instead make it easier for the employers and state to sponsor the applicants after due diligence of their skills
> Vic does a thorough check of the cv of the applicants after issuing the pre invite and only if the skills are really needed in the state, they issue the final invite
> All states should follow this pattern instead of blindly issuing invites based primarily on points
> ...


I agree. Singapore is very successful in attracting skilled workers via *Employment Pass* where employers can sponsor foreign workers without much red tape in a very short time. 

It can be renewed indefinitely. It took them less than 3 weeks to process my application. PR can be applied separately later (although direct entry lines exist)

Australia should introduce something like SG 'Employment Pass' instead of several dozens of different working visa types.

No oversupply of talent. No wastage. Skilled workers directly flow to the right companies. No need for graduate visas. Make students able to apply employment pass directly after completing their studies.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Proposed Occupation List changes for 2020
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/proposed-changes-skilled-occupation-…/


Link doesn't work.
My bad.. Its working.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> I think under the present circumstances when there is a serious imbalance in the skills that are really required and the skills which are getting high points, the best course is to stop the 189 program
> Instead make it easier for the employers and state to sponsor the applicants after due diligence of their skills
> Vic does a thorough check of the cv of the applicants after issuing the pre invite and only if the skills are really needed in the state, they issue the final invite
> All states should follow this pattern instead of blindly issuing invites based primarily on points
> ...


As much as I want to agree with you on how 189 should be stopped, I want to say that at the same time 190 should have their criteria weakend. 190 for my occupation requires 3 years of work exp (VIC), After finishing bachelors I started my masters and after 6 months of degree completion found a job in my field. My company is ready to sponsor me, but the requirement in 186 or TSS visa is 2 years of work exp required. My 485 expires at around 1.5 years of work exp, so my only option is to go for 189 where there is no work exp required. They could also simply modify 189 so only past australian students can apply for it, because as of right now, no offshore person can get 95 points unless he/she has done everything right + naati the number of people would be less than 50. If they stop 189 they might as well put a fullstop on the education industry, as Bachelor students are out of state sponsorship race because they cannot gain 3 years exp, Bachelor students even after the end of 485 visa are at disadvantage because they won't be able to reach the age of 25, their only option is to apply for masters or do some other cheap course just to stay in country. The reduction of 189 has already impacted the edu industry, in the next 2 years NO student will come to Australia as 189 will be dead


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be honest 0 chances in this Financial year



In October it was old system which means post November change his score will be higher. Why is there no chance in this whole year! Which profession we are talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

kayan said:


> In October it was old system which means post November change his score will be higher. Why is there no chance in this whole year! Which profession we are talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think his 85 score is after November changes
Any occupation you like, for NON-PRO RATA cut off is 90/95 and for PRO-RATA 95 and above, unless DHA invite 3000-4000 people at one time, there is no chance because there are literally thousands of people at 95, 90 combined


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I think his 85 score is after November changes
> Any occupation you like, for NON-PRO RATA cut off is 90/95 and for PRO-RATA 95 and above, unless DHA invite 3000-4000 people at one time, there is no chance because there are literally thousands of people at 95, 90 combined




Yeah agree, if it is post November then no chance practically. Tough world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> As much as I want to agree with you on how 189 should be stopped, I want to say that at the same time 190 should have their criteria weakend. 190 for my occupation requires 3 years of work exp (VIC), After finishing bachelors I started my masters and after 6 months of degree completion found a job in my field. My company is ready to sponsor me, but the requirement in 186 or TSS visa is 2 years of work exp required. My 485 expires at around 1.5 years of work exp, so my only option is to go for 189 where there is no work exp required. They could also simply modify 189 so only past australian students can apply for it, because as of right now, no offshore person can get 95 points unless he/she has done everything right + naati the number of people would be less than 50. If they stop 189 they might as well put a fullstop on the education industry, as Bachelor students are out of state sponsorship race because they cannot gain 3 years exp, Bachelor students even after the end of 485 visa are at disadvantage because they won't be able to reach the age of 25, their only option is to apply for masters or do some other cheap course just to stay in country. The reduction of 189 has already impacted the edu industry, in the next 2 years NO student will come to Australia as 189 will be dead


I totally agree that No students would come to Australia if they knew that they would be disadvantaged by the system.
Al least, 189 should be divided into 2 different streams, one for non-past students and past students. Big Unis like Melb Uni (where I studied and finally in disadvantage without Regional Points) and Monash in Victoria have already been experiencing the lack of overseas student for 2-3 years.
If this is the trend that Australian Govement want to have, we'll see how Australian Economy will suffer.


----------



## sekhar549 (Aug 17, 2019)

Quick query, might be already answered in some thread. I was on subclass 457 till Jul, one 482 from then. Is my experience during this 482 considered for local experience ?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sekhar549 said:


> Quick query, might be already answered in some thread. I was on subclass 457 till Jul, one 482 from then. Is my experience during this 482 considered for local experience ?


If visa had valid working rights and you worked in Australia, any and all work exp is considered local exp


----------



## sekhar549 (Aug 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If visa had valid working rights and you worked in Australia, any and all work exp is considered local exp




Heard the working experience on 482 points can’t be claimed for PR ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwdd (Nov 10, 2019)

sekhar549 said:


> Heard the working experience on 482 points can’t be claimed for PR ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can i understand why it’s not counted ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

sekhar549 said:


> Heard the working experience on 482 points can’t be claimed for PR ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think what you mean is 482 doesn't need skill assessment for some occupations. And by the time people get the SA and apply for PR, these exp in advance would not be counted for PR purposes?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Immigration Minister David Coleman takes indefinite personal leave, hands over duties

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/immigra...s-indefinite-personal-leave-hands-over-duties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sekhar549 said:


> Heard the working experience on 482 points can’t be claimed for PR ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure its counted


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Any Accountant hopeful?


----------



## swapnil5137 (Nov 20, 2019)

denominator said:


> 2019 was surely a great year. The cut off was 75 in March and climbed to 95 in December. Who knows, the cut off might climb to 130 by the end of next year.
> 
> You need to be 25-33 years old, single, 79 in PTE, PhD in STEM in a regional area, PY, naati and have 8 years of working experience in Australia.


Hahahahaha!!
So technically 10 years of education and 8 years of experience before 33, so basically we need to start uni by the time we are 15. They should add a course on Australian PR in school syllabus.


----------



## swapnil5137 (Nov 20, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I think what you mean is 482 doesn't need skill assessment for some occupations. And by the time people get the SA and apply for PR, these exp in advance would not be counted for PR purposes?


Does that apply to our Profession?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Immigration Minister David Coleman takes indefinite personal leave, hands over duties
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/immigra...s-indefinite-personal-leave-hands-over-duties
> 
> ...


That is actually MASSIVE. I wonder what the implications of that are.


----------



## sekhar549 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I think what you mean is 482 doesn't need skill assessment for some occupations. And by the time people get the SA and apply for PR, these exp in advance would not be counted for PR purposes?




No I was referring if the experience points are counted for PR for that experience or not. Anyway people here mentioned it is counted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sekhar549 (Aug 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I am pretty sure its counted




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> That is actually MASSIVE. I wonder what the implications of that are.


The minister does not make each and every decisions. Things are planned way ahead in advance. So of he is on leave then one must assume the department will function normally as it is suppose to.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

sekhar549 said:


> No I was referring if the experience points are counted for PR for that experience or not. Anyway people here mentioned it is counted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you are missing my point. Normally yes, but experience in 482 is different from experience for PR points purposes - which need to be post qualification and be assessed normally by an authority. 482 sometimes you don't need a SA at all.


----------



## sekhar549 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Well you are missing my point. Normally yes, but experience in 482 is different from experience for PR points purposes - which need to be post qualification and be assessed normally by an authority. 482 sometimes you don't need a SA at all.




Thank you for the clarification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

shanbe11 said:


> A quick question, can we have 2 EOI's under the same Visa subclass for a same email? I mean can we have 2 189/190/491 EOIs active at the same time for a same candidate.?


I guess the above question was missed to get an answer, can someone help me to understand this? May be this could be a question answered already on some thread.. It would be great if answered again.


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> The minister does not make each and every decisions. Things are planned way ahead in advance. So of he is on leave then one must assume the department will function normally as it is suppose to.


Maybe you are right, but a change in top positions like Immigration Minister should have some kind of impact on the ongoing immigration chaos..!!


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Points first DOE second
> 
> 95 points DOE yesterday will get invited first compared to 90 points with 6 months old DOE


Thanks for the update


----------



## car6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Is there a possibility that the minister-to-be or the acting minister decides to "uncripple" 189?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

car6 said:


> Is there a possibility that the minister-to-be or the acting minister decides to "uncripple" 189?


Hard to say man. Looks like the DHA is imploding and they're having a lot of issues.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Any Accountant hopeful?



Kind of.. 

With 95 for 189 and 100 for 190 
DOE July 2019


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> As much as I want to agree with you on how 189 should be stopped, I want to say that at the same time 190 should have their criteria weakend. 190 for my occupation requires 3 years of work exp (VIC), After finishing bachelors I started my masters and after 6 months of degree completion found a job in my field. My company is ready to sponsor me, but the requirement in 186 or TSS visa is 2 years of work exp required. My 485 expires at around 1.5 years of work exp, so my only option is to go for 189 where there is no work exp required. They could also simply modify 189 so only past australian students can apply for it, because as of right now, no offshore person can get 95 points unless he/she has done everything right + naati the number of people would be less than 50. If they stop 189 they might as well put a fullstop on the education industry, as Bachelor students are out of state sponsorship race because they cannot gain 3 years exp, Bachelor students even after the end of 485 visa are at disadvantage because they won't be able to reach the age of 25, their only option is to apply for masters or do some other cheap course just to stay in country. The reduction of 189 has already impacted the edu industry, in the next 2 years NO student will come to Australia as 189 will be dead


That really sucks man. I really hope to see the australian economy crash. What goes around comes around. 6 years of my life and the DHA basically just spat in our faces.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Wafz said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I want to agree with you on how 189 should be stopped, I want to say that at the same time 190 should have their criteria weakend. 190 for my occupation requires 3 years of work exp (VIC), After finishing bachelors I started my masters and after 6 months of degree completion found a job in my field. My company is ready to sponsor me, but the requirement in 186 or TSS visa is 2 years of work exp required. My 485 expires at around 1.5 years of work exp, so my only option is to go for 189 where there is no work exp required. They could also simply modify 189 so only past australian students can apply for it, because as of right now, no offshore person can get 95 points unless he/she has done everything right + naati the number of people would be less than 50. If they stop 189 they might as well put a fullstop on the education industry, as Bachelor students are out of state sponsorship race because they cannot gain 3 years exp, Bachelor students even after the end of 485 visa are at disadvantage because they won't be able to reach the age of 25, their only option is to apply for masters or do some other cheap course just to stay in country. The reduction of 189 has already impacted the edu industry, in the next 2 years NO student will come to Australia as 189 will be dead
> ...


I sort of agree that it’s harder and harder to get a visa and I’m not happy about it and I was on the same boat for a while, but on the other hand government doesn’t owe you a visa just because you have studied and lived and worked here. I feel terrible knowing I have very low chances of 189 with even 90 points, but I cannot expect the government to cater towards me. It’s not fair of course and I feel that unfairness myself but I cannot expect that I’m just gonna get a visa just because.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

veshi said:


> I sort of agree that it’s harder and harder to get a visa and I’m not happy about it and I was on the same boat for a while, but on the other hand government doesn’t owe you a visa just because you have studied and lived and worked here. I feel terrible knowing I have very low chances of 189 with even 90 points, but I cannot expect the government to cater towards me. It’s not fair of course and I feel that unfairness myself but I cannot expect that I’m just gonna get a visa just because.


I disagree. So you call studying, paying for NAATI, PY PTE, "just because". You only say that cause you got an invite. You wouldn't think this way if you didn't get the invite.


----------



## car6 (Dec 12, 2019)

It's kind of funny when those who got invitations turned 360 degrees on the viewpoint on whether PR is a right or a privilege. 

I think PR is a mutually beneficial arrangement between migrants and the host country.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah nah


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Wafz said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of agree that it’s harder and harder to get a visa and I’m not happy about it and I was on the same boat for a while, but on the other hand government doesn’t owe you a visa just because you have studied and lived and worked here. I feel terrible knowing I have very low chances of 189 with even 90 points, but I cannot expect the government to cater towards me. It’s not fair of course and I feel that unfairness myself but I cannot expect that I’m just gonna get a visa just because.
> ...





car6 said:


> It's kind of funny when those who got invitations turned 360 degrees on the viewpoint on whether PR is a right or a privilege.
> 
> I think PR is a mutually beneficial arrangement between migrants and the host country.


I’ve been saying the same thing even before (like 2 years ago) I got an invite. I didn’t change my mind. But thanks for judging without thinking...

Yes it’s a mutually beneficial agreement. You work here and they get your money from taxes and you get to stay. 

I spent 120k for my degree, 600 bucks for assessment and 1000 bucks for English exams. Not talking about money spent for living in Australia for last 6years I’ve been here. My visa expires in a week and I just got invited before it expires, I was actually getting ready to do a plan B because i didnt expect I’ll get invited and i want to stay here. And... I still believe government doesn’t owe me visa. Yes I was angry that I spent so much money and still nothing and I would have to spend way more for the plan B I was planning, but it was my choice to study here in hopes to stay and me not getting a visa would be a consequence of my actions nothing else.



Btw you do realise 360 degrees it’s a circle right? It’s turning 180 degree not 360... You’re so quick to judge jeez... people nowadays cannot have different opinions.


----------



## spl (Dec 14, 2019)

just like to know Professional year is valid 4 years from date of completion or 4 years from course start date ?


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> PSA
> 
> The fake EOI's invited in October round at 85 points most of these EOI's will have 10 points added so there will be a lot of EOI at 95 points and these EOI will come back for next month's round, if DHA does not send more invites literally nobody would be invited as Fake EOI will take all the invites. Consider this while keeping hopes for January round



If the October invites were indeed fake, then wouldn't they have been already in pool i.e for Dec round as it's been more than 60 days between these 2 rounds...

And, if the above date calculation is correct.
Then, as around 250 were invited in Oct for 2613 at 85 and if we now assume they would be at 95 with single points and DOE still the same...

Then, 2613 95 pointers with 16th Nov DOE shouldn't have got invited at all, if we are only considering 250 or so invitations for this Dec round.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey guy, I am worried if I will get an invite at 90pts devprogrammer DOE: 11/10/2019. Just wondering if it will be worth it to take Masters in IT. Or should i just wait for an invite.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hey guy, I am worried if I will get an invite at 90pts devprogrammer DOE: 11/10/2019. Just wondering if it will be worth it to take Masters in IT. Or should i just wait for an invite.


 masters won’t give you more points unless you do masters by research. I think 90 pointers should get an invite maybe in the next 6ish months, but truely no one can predict it.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

MM67 said:


> If the October invites were indeed fake, then wouldn't they have been already in pool i.e for Dec round as it's been more than 60 days between these 2 rounds...
> 
> And, if the above date calculation is correct.
> Then, as around 250 were invited in Oct for 2613 at 85 and if we now assume they would be at 95 with single points and DOE still the same...
> ...


The invites which were not used to apply for PR usually show up in the 3 month

example - Jan (FAKE) - Feb - March - Apr (Fake) and then expired after 2 more months
So Oct (Fake) - Nov - Dec - Jan (Fake) and then expired after 2 more months


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Wafz said:


> That really sucks man. I really hope to see the australian economy crash. What goes around comes around. 6 years of my life and the DHA basically just spat in our faces.


This really shows how irrational a person is, by wishing the worst for the whole nation when the government cannot please his needs. You know that when the economy of a nation crashes, it destroys many lives right? *CHILDISH*


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Wafz said:


> I disagree. So you call studying, paying for NAATI, PY PTE, "just because". You only say that cause you got an invite. You wouldn't think this way if you didn't get the invite.


Hey, I've spent over 10 years in Australia. Have went through multiple visas just to stay in the country after my studies and am still not able to get an invite. I don't think I'm entitled to residency in any way or form. You're just blaming the country and the government because unfortunately there are other people applying for PR that are just much more skilled and qualified than you are.

You came to the country on a student/work visa - that was all it is, it was never a "HEY come here and spend all your money and time here and we'll give you a PR" there was never a promise.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Wafz said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. So you call studying, paying for NAATI, PY PTE, "just because". You only say that cause you got an invite. You wouldn't think this way if you didn't get the invite.
> ...


Exactly my point in my previous message I sent and I was bashed by them. The entitlement and overly inflated egos of these people... I have no words.

I wholly support what you just wrote.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

What's the point of being salty and blaming the government?  It comes across as extremely entitled, and also raises the question of why do those angry applicants want to move to Australia and contribute to a government they seem to hate so much? 



car6 said:


> It's kind of funny when those who got invitations turned 360 degrees on the viewpoint on whether PR is a right or a privilege.
> 
> I think PR is a mutually beneficial arrangement between migrants and the host country.


The only reason people say it's a privilege is because there are ZERO guarantees from the moment that you apply that you will get invited to apply, and then granted PR. There is no mutual agreement when you submit your EOI, otherwise the government would be in a position where they owe you something if you didn't get invited - they don't. The rules are clearly written and understood by each applicant the moment they start the process.

Of course immigration is beneficial to the country, we live in a capitalist world, you need growing population to keep the economy up. If it wasn't, there wouldn't be any immigration program. 



Wafz said:


> I disagree. So you call studying, paying for NAATI, PY PTE, "just because". You only say that cause you got an invite. You wouldn't think this way if you didn't get the invite.


Student visas are for studying. I'm sorry if you thought studying somehow makes you entitled to PR, this not written anywhere.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

You people make me laugh. It goes to show you people have a very low self esteem. You can keep kissing the "white man"'s ass to be honest. For me it doesn't really matter I can go back to europe any time I want. 

The government will take advantage of international students if you let them. It's because everybody is like oh cute let the government take advantage of me, please white man give me an invite that they take advantage and make money.

All you people that think that you are so special because "oh PR is a privilege I like being scammed by the australian government you are self entitled" grow a ****ing spine.

If all international students stop coming to australia. Australian economy will fail. I am not entitled I still have some pride in me. It's kinda sad that someone who spent 10 years on various visas and still can't get a PR, thinks that he still needs to kiss the australian government's ass and be like yeah no it's a privilege.

The situation is like this because most of these immigrants are spineless people. Australia is a country founded by criminals and pirates. That energy is still here. They are taking advantage of immigrants because you people are letting them. Grow some balls.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Wafz said:


> You people make me laugh. It goes to show you people have a very low self esteem. You can keep kissing the "white man"'s ass to be honest. For me it doesn't really matter I can go back to europe any time I want.
> 
> The government will take advantage of international students if you let them. It's because everybody is like oh cute let the government take advantage of me, please white man give me an invite that they take advantage and make money.
> 
> ...


If you do not want to kiss the "white man"'s ass or not satisfy with the government or this country, why don't you go back home in Bangladesh or go somewhere else? Is there any issues that make you not able to come back home?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Wafz said:


> You people make me laugh. It goes to show you people have a very low self esteem. You can keep kissing the "white man"'s ass to be honest. For me it doesn't really matter I can go back to europe any time I want.
> 
> The government will take advantage of international students if you let them. It's because everybody is like oh cute let the government take advantage of me, please white man give me an invite that they take advantage and make money.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious. If that's how you see it, why then are you still trying to immigrate permanently to Australia? You'll be kissing a lot more arse paying taxes and whatnot. I sure wouldn't want to contribute to a foreign country if that was my opinion about it... 

At the end of the day you're still going to have to "kiss the australian government's ass" (as you say it) if you do want to get PR down under. It's just a shame that your mindset makes you see it under such negative light ha!


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

dybydx said:


> If you do not want to kiss the "white man"'s ass or not satisfy with the government or this country, why don't you go back home in Bangladesh or go somewhere else? Is there any issues that make you not able to come back home?


I will indeed go back to italy mate. I am here because I can. I don't think I have to explain myself to you. At least I don't spend my days idolizing the australian government.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I like how many feathers I've ruffled. It's funny. It goes to show I've really hit a nerve by saying what I think hey?


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Wafz said:


> You people make me laugh. It goes to show you people have a very low self esteem. You can keep kissing the "white man"'s ass to be honest. For me it doesn't really matter I can go back to europe any time I want.
> 
> The government will take advantage of international students if you let them. It's because everybody is like oh cute let the government take advantage of me, please white man give me an invite that they take advantage and make money.
> 
> ...


Very funny. Why did you come to Australia in the first place when you know it's a Criminals/Pirates country?

Just asking for a mate


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

SAMYBOY said:


> Very funny. Why did you come to Australia in the first place when you know it's a Criminals/Pirates country?
> 
> Just asking for a mate


yeah mate you won the argument. you really showed me. good job. I came here cause I can, I studied got a degree, good grades, if Aussie doesn't want me here that's fine by me I can go back to Europe, work there do whatever I want, even commit suicide. I don't have to explain a thing to ya'll.

But why are you guys so salty and tyring to attack one person who just spoke his mind? I don't think PR is a privilege, I think you pussies are being taken advantage of because you are letting them take advantage of you. If there was a migrants uninion or association like some countries in europe do. The government wouldn't act this way.

They will only go as far as you let them.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Wafz said:


> yeah mate you won the argument. you really showed me. good job. I came here cause I can, I studied got a degree, good grades, if Aussie doesn't want me here that's fine by me I can go back to Europe, work there do whatever I want, even commit suicide. I don't have to explain a thing to ya'll.
> 
> But why are you guys so salty and tyring to attack one person who just spoke his mind? I don't think PR is a privilege, I think you pussies are being taken advantage of because you are letting them take advantage of you. If there was a migrants uninion or association like some countries in europe do. The government wouldn't act this way.
> 
> They will only go as far as you let them.


Why are you so mad?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

SAMYBOY said:


> Why are you so mad?


Cute he thinks I'm mad


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Wafz said:


> yeah mate you won the argument. you really showed me. good job. I came here cause I can, I studied got a degree, good grades, if Aussie doesn't want me here that's fine by me I can go back to Europe, work there do whatever I want, even commit suicide. I don't have to explain a thing to ya'll.
> 
> But why are you guys so salty and tyring to attack one person who just spoke his mind? I don't think PR is a privilege, I think you pussies are being taken advantage of because you are letting them take advantage of you. If there was a migrants uninion or association like some countries in europe do. The government wouldn't act this way.
> 
> They will only go as far as you let them.


The saltiness is real!  Enjoy Italy!


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> The saltiness is real!  Enjoy Italy!


will do


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Wafz said:


> Cute he thinks I'm mad


Joking man joking. Don't be mad.

Joke aside, I think you should back to Italy or Bangladesh. Stop wasting time here.


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> MM67 said:
> 
> 
> > If the October invites were indeed fake, then wouldn't they have been already in pool i.e for Dec round as it's been more than 60 days between these 2 rounds...
> ...


What am confused about why it would be 3 months.... 

There are 61 days between Oct 11 2019 and Dec 11 2019. So, technically the wasted invites(250+ for 2613) were already in the pool for Dec 11 round...

And, as they were part of Dec 11 round and since for 2613, the cutoff date was Nov 16.
It means that,
Either 
there were no wasted invites(+10 single points) in case of 2613 from Oct round
Or
The Dec round was around 1000


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

MM67 said:


> What am confused about why it would be 3 months....
> 
> There are 61 days between Oct 11 2019 and Dec 11 2019. So, technically the wasted invites(250+ for 2613) were already in the pool for Dec 11 round...
> 
> ...


I know, I calculated the days and then only typed my response. I don't know how it works, but based on past invitation round, the DOE date kicked back in Oct round for 80 pointers, these were the ones which were invited in July round, so I predicted that the same thing will happen in January, based on the 992 invitations given to 85 pointers, more than 50% would be genuine in those 992 but definitely not all


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> MM67 said:
> 
> 
> > What am confused about why it would be 3 months....
> ...


Hmmm... Okay... That's sad now...

Thank You for the detailed response... Really appreciate it... ☺


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Wafz said:


> That really sucks man. I really hope to see the australian economy crash. What goes around comes around. 6 years of my life and the DHA basically just spat in our faces.


Australia must be in deep waters if bitter people like him are initially attracted towards it and wish it ill when they find the doors closed (and because they are just behind the competitive level required by the current point system).

Hey if you are incompetent, it is on you. Not on others!
We all are waiting for invitations. but this sour grape syndrome and cursery wont get you anywhere!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Guys and girls, let's not digress from the main topic.

Differing opinion is entirely normal. 
I think Oz practices freedom of speech where everyone has every right to criticise the government. 

Whether you bash the government or still defend them (even after not obtaining PR after 30 years), you are entirely right.

Let's not insult each other, for instance, telling people to go back to their country. 

</End of digression>


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

It seems like I can't believe what I want to believe. I'm at 90 points. am I incompetent? maybe. Am I competent maybe. 

I have my opinions but it seems like everybody gets a boner on insulting me because I am salty towards the government. I don't like the government, Got a problem with that? Hopefully we can end the digression.


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

winterapril said:


> Wafz said:
> 
> 
> > That really sucks man. I really hope to see the australian economy crash. What goes around comes around. 6 years of my life and the DHA basically just spat in our faces.
> ...


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Wafz said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. So you call studying, paying for NAATI, PY PTE, "just because". You only say that cause you got an invite. You wouldn't think this way if you didn't get the invite.
> ...




In this current trend , please fellowmen don’t mention about being incompetent or not., A lot of skilled offshore applicants with maximum points on experience and maximum PTE will seem to never get invited for 189 not because they are incompetent but because of being not ideally young enough, Prof year/ regional studies being not an easy option ,etc. . And I just read the saddest story, people really spent 10 years of studying there without learning any right track to become PR? Yes studying does not guarantee PR , but given Naati is there, and all those sorts of points you can get by completing an Australian qualification, regional study, Australian work experience.. state nominations. ...Have not Australia paved a path for such a cases? Or it is just dancing around while milking on international students? . If so then it seems these Australian asses just only want to be kissed without even caring a bit. Well we can rant forever here, have a breakdown, but lol, Australia does not give a ..,.... We are just the outsiders who will bend over backwards and willing to spend our life savings for a PR. I am bitter, bitter of how stupid I become to blindly start this PR journey thinking if I complete the necessary steps ;ll be fine only to realize that I am trying to hit an imaginary target. And my experience is not even that worse compared to some international students who feel the same. I hope these white asses are really worth french kissing..


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

dondey said:


> winterapril said:
> 
> 
> > Australia must be in deep waters if bitter people like him are initially attracted towards it and wish it ill when they find the doors closed (and because they are just behind the competitive level required by the current point system).
> ...


----------



## car6 (Dec 12, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I did not study for 10 years, don't make your own assumptions. I said I've been in Australia for 10 years and still don't have a PR.
> 
> I came to Australia to study at year 10. I was a child, what would I have known about residencies, citizenship and visas at that age? How sure I was that I wanted to live in Australia for the rest of life? When I was 17 and I was picking out which university and courses I wanted to do, how would I have known about a skilled occupations list? I studied what I wanted to study. Why would 17 year old me pick a regional university when I could go to a convenient university near the city? I never learnt a second language. I never knew what a professional year was, I just applied for jobs when I graduated.


That's your own opinion. Good for you.



outrageous_view said:


> the fact is that you are not entitled just because you've spent money here. That is the choice you have made, don't blame someone else for your own life choices.


Now you're projecting your opinion to others. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Those who wanna blame are free to do so. Please don't force others.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

car6 said:


> That's your own opinion. Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're projecting your opinion to others. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Those who wanna blame are free to do so. Please don't force others.


You basically sound a person who takes a girl on dates, buy her expensive dinners and then blame her for wasting your time and money because she didn't want to continue dating you.

You made your choice, she made her choice. You made your choice to come to Australia, the government made their choice that you did not fit their criteria.


----------



## car6 (Dec 12, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You basically sound a person who takes a girl on dates, buy her expensive dinners and then blame her for wasting your time and money because she didn't want to continue dating you.
> 
> You made your choice, she made her choice. You made your choice to come to Australia, the government made their choice that you did not fit their criteria.


So what's your problem? Why are you so concerned about others?


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> dondey said:
> 
> 
> > winterapril said:
> ...


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You basically sound a person who takes a girl on dates, buy her expensive dinners and then blame her for wasting your time and money because she didn't want to continue dating you.
> 
> You made your choice, she made her choice. You made your choice to come to Australia, the government made their choice that you did not fit their criteria.


oooh getting really personal are we? Why are you trying to impose your views and judge other people?

That's presumptuous of you to assume someone is like that. For example, I don't buy expensive gifts to random girls.

Also girls who use guys for favors and expensive gifts, just stringing those guys along using their looks, to me are disgusting. At the same time a situation like that never happened to me so I wouldn't know. But I've seen some of my female friends to do it. And needless to say I am not friends with them anymore.

Based on the same way you assume stuff about others; you on the other hand sound like you put those type of women and people on a pedestal.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

dondey said:


> outrageous_view said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt you’ve warmed to this country. I presumed you were well-off or have good financial support for being able to study at such a young age and had not really felt the pressure to acquire points at that time, as you mentioned also that you were not aware of point-system. Now have you started your PR journey yet? Were you advised to study for a new qualification for two years that will be the basis for your skills assessment? Or maybe considering for masters on research or have STEM qualifications for more points? If you have started all of that, or still in the processing of gaining points for education, Naati, maximum PTE, regional studies for higher points, then kudos to you, positive thinking is a good asset. If you have not done any of that yet, I am not even sure why have this type of conversation in this forum, but I will be glad to hear from you more once you have done an Australian qualification pte, naati and still left in limbo about PR.
> ...


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Being well-off or having good financial support has no relevance to PR at all.


To that same token, talking about how someone seems like he buys expensive gifts to women has no relevance to PR at all either.


----------



## bmwdd (Nov 10, 2019)

Can I suggest you guys to creat another thread to continue the discussion on the philosophy side of migrating to Australia? I subscribed to this thread just want to get the latest news re next round of 189 invitation in Jan. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> dondey said:
> 
> 
> > outrageous_view said:
> ...


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You're telling me that when you were in high school you were already aware of the PR sytem and already thinking of gaining points to migrate to Australia? You already started collecting points at at 14/15 years of age? Being well-off or having good financial support has no relevance to PR at all.
> 
> I've done an australian qualification, I've done my skills assessment, I've done PTE. Unfortunately I can't do naati. I am not considering masters/research/stem, I'm no longer interested in studying, I have a job, I am not going to go back to university for a few years just for PR .I'd rather continue on a work visa and try to get PR through there. If you decide to do masters just for a PR, thats on you. If you decide to not do masters and don't have enough points, thats on you too.


Even if you explain many times, they will not try to understand. Do not waste the time bro.

Many ones here just too much desperate for a PR. They keep on blaming about policy and processes while still desperate to stay here.

I am wondering if it does not favour them, why don't they go anywhere else or back to their country? Why still keen on to apply for a PR? If they have enough capability, they should able to move anywhere without caring about staying in Aus only.

Even the worse is some kind of "I've paid a lot of money, hey, give me a PR!!" and someone who does not try to adapt and fit into the culture while staying here.

I am still wondering about government program the same, whether it is a skilled migration or point competition migration? It seems like one who skilled with extensive experience does not able to make it while the one who achieved higher point on stupid thing like PY, NAATI able to get it.

Let said, I am working in a professional job here. My English is only competent level and I do not want to sit on a scam testing just for superior English point. I want to be true to myself about my capability. And if I do not able to get a PR, I will go back home and see other possible options there.


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

dybydx said:


> outrageous_view said:
> 
> 
> > dondey said:
> ...


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Hmmmmm


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> MM67 said:
> 
> 
> > What am confused about why it would be 3 months....
> ...





MM67 said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > MM67 said:
> ...


Actually, I just double checked. The fake eois invited in July should have already been in the pool in September round. But since mostly they are 80 pointers and September was a small round which only invited 85 pointers, they didn't get double invite until October. Also you may find in May there were double invites for February round, that's because Feb has only 28 days. So I think it's exactly 60 days for requeue not three months. All the faked eois invited in October round should have got double invites in this round, unless they went back to the pool without recalculation, i.e. they are still 85 points not 90 or 95. Correct me if I'm wrong. 🙂


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

wjbmorgan said:


> Actually, I just double checked. The fake eois invited in July should have already been in the pool in September round. But since mostly they are 80 pointers and September was a small round which only invited 85 pointers, they didn't get double invite until October. Also you may find in May there were double invites for February round, that's because Feb has only 28 days. So I think it's exactly 60 days for requeue not three months. All the faked eois invited in October round should have got double invites in this round, unless they went back to the pool without recalculation, i.e. they are still 85 points not 90 or 95. Correct me if I'm wrong. 🙂


I think you are right


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I think you are right


I feel like, january will continue to be a small round as it is in DHA's interest to invite less to invite more 491 family sponsored. Fake EOIs or not, I don't think they'll do a big round this time, hence cut off will stay at 95.

Thoughts?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I feel like, january will continue to be a small round as it is in DHA's interest to invite less to invite more 491 family sponsored. Fake EOIs or not, I don't think they'll do a big round this time, hence cut off will stay at 95.
> 
> Thoughts?


Cut-off was going to stay 95 irrespective of Fake EOI's or not

Jan round will be similar to October round not as high as 1500 but less than that, they most probably will clear all the 95 pointers and some 90 pointers if all 95 is cleared and then continue inviting 95 for the next 2 months


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Cut-off was going to stay 95 irrespective of Fake EOI's or not
> 
> Jan round will be similar to October round not as high as 1500 but less than that, they most probably will clear all the 95 pointers and some 90 pointers if all 95 is cleared and then continue inviting 95 for the next 2 months


I wonder if it's worth it at all to wait for my points to go up on may to 95. or should I just go for 491. Because who knows they might even increase the cut off even more!


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Cut-off was going to stay 95 irrespective of Fake EOI's or not
> 
> 
> 
> Jan round will be similar to October round not as high as 1500 but less than that, they most probably will clear all the 95 pointers and some 90 pointers if all 95 is cleared and then continue inviting 95 for the next 2 months




Do you think there will be any chance for 90 pointers to get invitation in the next FY? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I wonder if it's worth it at all to wait for my points to go up on may to 95. or should I just go for 491. Because who knows they might even increase the cut off even more!


People are always going to find ways to increase points one way or the other, all depends on how fast can you increase your points when the circumstances change. As more and more people get 95 points, slowly 95 points will start having 1-2 months wait, next year it is entirely possible that 100 will be cutoff and 95 has to wait 4-5 months for an invite, until and unless the DHA don't give a lot of invites the cutoff will keep increasing. The 189 Quota is 16K this financial year, next year do you think it is going to increase?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Do you think there will be any chance for 90 pointers to get invitation in the next FY?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, the 90 pointers close to July invite round and Aug DOE have a good chance (these are folks which were at 80, Single or Skilled partner)

90 points after November DOE maybe Aug-Sept 2020, also that depends on if they decrease or increase the 189 Quota, if they decrease probably only 95 points


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> People are always going to find ways to increase points one way or the other, all depends on how fast can you when the circumstances change. As more and more people get 95 points, slowly 95 points will start having 1-2 months wait, next year it is entirely possible that 100 will be cutoff and 95 has to wait 4-5 months for an invite, until and unless the DHA don't give a lot of invites the cutoff will keep increasing. The 189 Quota is 16K this financial year, next year do you think it is going to increase?


Yeah 491 is not such a bad deal man, I can stay in gold coast could try and keep my job which I actually like. I am actually kind of disappointed in myself I didn't get my work experience earlier. because of that I am stuck at 90. but whatever. 

I agree, cutoffs will most likely keep blowing up, unless 491 program turns out to be a fluke and it fails. 

Lastly what are your thoughts on the immigration minister resigning? Not many people are discussing that which is HUUGE.

Also DHA is going to privatize immigration. I think these changes are massive. Thoughts?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Yeah 491 is not such a bad deal man, I can stay in gold coast could try and keep my job which I actually like. I am actually kind of disappointed in myself I didn't get my work experience earlier. because of that I am stuck at 90. but whatever.
> 
> I agree, cutoffs will most likely keep blowing up, unless 491 program turns out to be a fluke and it fails.
> 
> ...


I don't think anything will change because the policies were set in stone when the ScoMo government was elected, also he has not resigned he just took an indefinite leave, he will be back in March at best. Besides I think the guy behind Regional Migrant Push was the Home Affairs boss which I think controls the immigration dept.

Privatizing immigration (if that happens) won't change anything besides faster grants as the policies, the quota would still be controlled by the government


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I don't think anything will change because the policies were set in stone when the ScoMo government was elected, also he has not resigned he just took an indefinite leave, he will be back in March at best. Besides I think the guy behind Regional Migrant Push was the Home Affairs boss which I think controls the immigration dept.
> 
> Privatizing immigration (if that happens) won't change anything besides faster grants as the policies, the quota would still be controlled by the government


hmh Privatization actually scares me. I don't think it will necessarily make grants faster. I think it will only make them more expensive for normal times. They will charge a "premium fee". The same thing happened in the UK, allegedly.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wafz said:


> hmh Privatization actually scares me. I don't think it will necessarily make grants faster. I think it will only make them more expensive for normal times. They will charge a "premium fee". The same thing happened in the UK, allegedly.


1. Higher fees
2. Even less transparent process
3. Documents you submit may not be 100% secure anymore

What say?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> hmh Privatization actually scares me. I don't think it will necessarily make grants faster. I think it will only make them more expensive for normal times. They will charge a "premium fee". The same thing happened in the UK, allegedly.


People are willing to pay if they have jobs, If someone said to me don't do Naati but pay premium for a confirmed invite why would I say no? Money can be earned again but the time and effort spent on stupid things like Naati and PY cannot be brought back. I did it because going back to India is not an option for me, I actually thought that if I don't get invited at 90 points I will just leave my job, go to india in March 2020 and wait for an invite, apply and come back, but the wait times for 189, the amount of invites, I had no other option but to do NAATI, Its useless but its now a requirement so one has to do it if they want hassle free future in Aus, because going from 485 Visa back to student will cost way more money and cause stress.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> People are willing to pay if they have jobs, If someone said to me don't do Naati but pay premium for a confirmed invite why would I say no? Money can be earned again but the time and effort spent on stupid things like Naati and PY cannot be brought back. I did it because going back to India is not an option for me, I actually thought that if I don't get invited at 90 points I will just leave my job, go to india in March 2020 and wait for an invite, apply and come back, but the wait times for 189, the amount of invites, I had no other option but to do NAATI, Its useless but its now a requirement so one has to do it if they want hassle free future in Aus, because going from 485 Visa back to student will cost way more money and cause stress.


The premium payment will be For faster processing after invite
The privatisation has nothing to do with the invitation process
Skillselect will still be managed by DHA directly

Cheers


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Cut-off was going to stay 95 irrespective of Fake EOI's or not
> 
> Jan round will be similar to October round not as high as 1500 but less than that, they most probably will clear all the 95 pointers and some 90 pointers if all 95 is cleared and then continue inviting 95 for the next 2 months


In my view, there could be a huge decline in 2020 for student visas and temporary migrants for work as people get the picture of the intentions of Australian Migration motive. Most of those who makes a move temporarily do so with a hope to migrate permanently, and these "PERMANENTLY TEMPORARY" visa schemes from DHA wouldn't encourage anyone falling into the trap.

If 491 was a permanent residency regional visa, it would be a total different scenario and beneficial to all. Temporary visa for a long duration is a rather meaningless move of high push for low demand.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> The premium payment will be For faster processing after invite
> The privatisation has nothing to do with the invitation process
> Skillselect will still be managed by DHA directly
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I mistyped and wrote invite and then went on a rant because of frustration, my bad


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ev12 said:


> In my view, there could be a huge decline in 2020 for student visas and temporary migrants for work as people get the picture of the intentions of Australian Migration motive. Most of those who makes a move temporarily do so with a hope to migrate permanently, and these "PERMANENTLY TEMPORARY" visa schemes from DHA wouldn't encourage anyone falling into the trap.
> 
> If 491 was a permanent residency regional visa, it would be a total different scenario and beneficial to all. Temporary visa for a long duration is a rather meaningless move of high push for low demand.


Yes, the government knows this. There was a report released by DHA I think 2 months back where they had section on NOM (Net overseas Migration) they predicted the NOM will reduce for the next 4 years. NOM includes students, temp visas. 

The education industry will be affected the most especially the universities in the cities. There will be intake in Feb 2020 but after that, keep an eye out on how universities in cities offer massive scholarships to international student, as even if a student opts for Australia they will go to regional unis for the 3/4 year 485 visa


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> People are willing to pay if they have jobs, If someone said to me don't do Naati but pay premium for a confirmed invite why would I say no? Money can be earned again but the time and effort spent on stupid things like Naati and PY cannot be brought back. I did it because going back to India is not an option for me, I actually thought that if I don't get invited at 90 points I will just leave my job, go to india in March 2020 and wait for an invite, apply and come back, but the wait times for 189, the amount of invites, I had no other option but to do NAATI, Its useless but its now a requirement so one has to do it if they want hassle free future in Aus, because going from 485 Visa back to student will cost way more money and cause stress.


Same boat man. Same reason I'm planning on going on 491. I donno if it will work. I never had a silver spoon, and if I go back to bangladesh I will be killed due to my dad's political involvements. I could go back to Italy, but that country is pretty racist and it will put me back in my career for a very long time. I can't give up now that I've came this far.

I feel your pain man. Thankfully you will get an invite this round 95 points is a good spot to be in.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Same boat man. Same reason I'm planning on going on 491. I donno if it will work. I never had a silver spoon, and if I go back to bangladesh I will be killed due to my dad's political involvements. I could go back to Italy, but that country is pretty racist and it will put me back in my career for a very long time. I can't give up now that I've came this far.
> 
> I feel your pain man. Thankfully you will get an invite this round 95 points is a good spot to be in.


If what you say is true, why not apply for Refugee Visa


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ev12 said:


> In my view, there could be a huge decline in 2020 for student visas and temporary migrants for work as people get the picture of the intentions of Australian Migration motive. Most of those who makes a move temporarily do so with a hope to migrate permanently, and these "PERMANENTLY TEMPORARY" visa schemes from DHA wouldn't encourage anyone falling into the trap.
> 
> If 491 was a permanent residency regional visa, it would be a total different scenario and beneficial to all. Temporary visa for a long duration is a rather meaningless move of high push for low demand.


Well if they give me PR to go to regional, live there for at least 3-5 years, support me growing my family and kids, that seems to be a fair trade off. But 491, you can't move to other visas, only get supported with medicare ( but if you earn 54k then the amount you pay for medicare is the same amount you pay for private health insurance anyway), pay all costs at a premium price compared to locals, then a big no from me for being TR for another 3 years without knowing a clear future of my life. :juggle:


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If what you say is true, why not apply for Refugee Visa


I've considered that. Very long and hard. But I made promise to myself that I will earn my right to be here. the issue with those visas is that they get rejected 99.47% of the time. Plus if you have the ability to go to another country, they will straight up reject you. I can go back to italy. Matter of fact I got the red card from Italy which allows me to move anywhere in europe, however I've come this far so might as well do what I can. I got a fairly decent paying job I can save up and go from there.

I will still say though that the DHA is disgusting, and a lot of it is scammy.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

One or two 1000 round will get the things back on track. 90 pointers will still have a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

The migration plans also need to be established gradually, instead of a surprise. People who moved to Australia in 2016 came in with a hope of getting a PR as 60 points was the cutoff. By the time they finished masters, say 2018, they scored 70, and required was 75. Still doable, with 5 points from work or PY..
2019.. Requirement is 100 and score is at 75. The chase is beyond limits.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, the government knows this. There was a report released by DHA I think 2 months back where they had section on NOM (Net overseas Migration) they predicted the NOM will reduce for the next 4 years. NOM includes students, temp visas.
> 
> The education industry will be affected the most especially the universities in the cities. There will be intake in Feb 2020 but after that, keep an eye out on how universities in cities offer massive scholarships to international student, as even if a student opts for Australia they will go to regional unis for the 3/4 year 485 visa


Exactly. I don't think that is a good idea generally for Australia. See Australia has been described by economists over the world as the "Dumbest Richest Country" in the world. Meaning Australia even lost Holden. Its trading profile is worse than that of a third world country. However Australia is also very rich because of the land and mining industry. Aside from mining the only other thing they had to offer is the education industry.

International Education is a big portion of Australia's economy. Ruining that sector is a bad idea.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> One or two 1000 round will get the things back on track. 90 pointers will still have a chance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true, but it should be CONSECUTIVE 1000-1500 invite rounds! :drum:


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Recent update.....
Few FOI documents released , but all got information before Nov changes....


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

There is a roughly increase of 300 EOIs for 2613XX as per below document...

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190900604-document-released.PDF


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

*enquire about my possibility of being invited*

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie here. It seems that I am not the only desperate one. I am just wondering any opinions on my possibility of being invited. I have been anxious about it for months and have lost hope. If it is impossible for me to get invited, I really need to figure out a Plan B soon. Therefore, I would really appreciate it if anyone could provide some suggestions. I submitted my EOI this June and now I have 85 (secondary teaching). It seems that even ppl with 90 points are not going to be invited.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

therapy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie here. It seems that I am not the only desperate one. I am just wondering any opinions on my possibility of being invited. I have been anxious about it for months and have lost hope. If it is impossible for me to get invited, I really need to figure out a Plan B soon. Therefore, I would really appreciate it if anyone could provide some suggestions. I submitted my EOI this June and now I have 85 (secondary teaching). It seems that even ppl with 90 points are not going to be invited.


Canada would make a great "Plan B". Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Don't put all your hopes in one country.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

This doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
On 11/10, there were NO ICT business and system analysts with 85 or 90 points
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-191000856-document-released.PDF
But then on 22/10, there were 562 ICT business and system analysts who were NEVER MARRIED with 85 or 90 points ?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-191001341-document-released.PDF

So in 11 days, there were 562 new applications under a single code >= 85 points, all of whom were NOT married ? And this is BEFORE the November 16th changes ? I'm so confused.


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Experts,
I am secondary applicant,I got my acs assesment on 28th jan 2018,I have to renew my skill assessment this month but i heard that secondary applicant's skill assessment validity period increased from 24 months to 36 months recently, is it really true? Please guide me on this. I appreciate everyone's suggestion and feedback.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

sanatvij said:


> This doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> On 11/10, there were NO ICT business and system analysts with 85 or 90 points
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-191000856-document-released.PDF
> But then on 22/10, there were 562 ICT business and system analysts who were NEVER MARRIED with 85 or 90 points ?
> ...


I'm also bit confused, just wandering FOI is misleading or some agents are really playing with skill select and DOHA is unaware about the fact.

Anyway after Nov changes I am already out of game, just waiting for miracle if any state start sponsoring offshore candidate for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am secondary applicant,I got my acs assesment on 28th jan 2018,I have to renew my skill assessment this month but i heard that secondary applicant's skill assessment validity period increased from 24 months to 36 months recently, is it really true? Please guide me on this. I appreciate everyone's suggestion and feedback.


I do not know where you have heard it but it’s totally wrong

ACS assessment is valid for only 2 years no matter what you use it for

Cheers


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Canada would make a great "Plan B". Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Don't put all your hopes in one country.


Thanks, but how??? I have never studied nor lived in Canada before. I don't think the immigrant policy there is so loose that I will be invited there, lol.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I can understand there being a lot of fake EOI's but I can't quite understand what the motive behind migration agents is for making them themselves? to sell more PY courses? I stopped being in the migration agents cycle a long time ago. Yes I may have missed some information and made some mistakes but ah well.

Another thing that concerns me, is that in december the statistics were a fluke so a lot of pro rata occupations for 491 in the family sponsored stream got invited. Apparently DHA has confirmed with iscah that this would not happen under normal circumstances. it happened because december was a small round.

Furthermore there was a rumour going on that they would do much smaller rounds for the rest of the financial year. Wouldn't that suggests that DHA would also keep inviting smaller rounds to push family sponsored stream in 491? Or am I just being wishful? It makes me wonder.


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

I don't understand how it directly increases invite for 491 family, if 189 is much lesser invite than last big rounds?

How you can say if Jan would be a smaller round then 491 family applicant's would be beneficial?


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

NB said:


> I do not know where you have heard it but it’s totally wrong
> 
> ACS assessment is valid for only 2 years no matter what you use it for
> 
> Cheers


Brother, i guess these confusions were rasing because of the below paragraph from news letter from iscah.

Claiming 10 points if partner has a skills assessment and competent english -
DHA have conrmed that the occupation must be on the same list as the main applicant for the skilled visa .
But the skills assessment for the partner can be MORE than 3 years old
This is from DHA Policy -
17.8 Partner’s nominated skill occupation and skills assessment
For the purpose of awarding partner points, the nominated occupation of the partner (that is, spouse or de
facto partner) must be on the Occupation List(s) applicable to the point-tested visa that the primary applicant has applied for.
A suitable skills assessment required for paragraph 6D111 must have been obtained at time of invitation but
is not subject to the time periods prescribed in Schedule 2 and which apply to the primary applicant. This
means that a suitable skills assessment obtained more than three years prior to the date of invitation can be
accepted for this criterion.
(Source: DHA)

Link to that document, page #7

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/newsletter257.pdf

Could you please help us to understand this better? that would benefit lot of folks.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sanatvij said:


> This doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> On 11/10, there were NO ICT business and system analysts with 85 or 90 points
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-191000856-document-released.PDF
> But then on 22/10, there were 562 ICT business and system analysts who were NEVER MARRIED with 85 or 90 points ?
> ...


Yes, the data is definitely wrong bro, this is impossible

Reaching 90 as single before Nov changes is impossible and that too for 185 applications, Maybe its 22nd Nov and not 22nd Oct

Then it makes sense because 588 at 80 points on 11 Oct
Split up 377 (85) + 185 (90) = 562 people who gained points after Nov changes


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

I am expecting 5 additional points from naati exam in January. Can i create eoi with claim of 5 extra points now?
Can it be an issue if i receive invitation? The point is that at time of invitation i can show evidence of all the points claimed


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> I am expecting 5 additional points from naati exam in January. Can i create eoi with claim of 5 extra points now?
> Can it be an issue if i receive invitation? The point is that at time of invitation i can show evidence of all the points claimed


The Naati passing certificate comes with an issue date which is on the 3rd line of the certificate, if CO looks at your DOE sees that you claimed NAATI points before issue date of the certificate be prepared to have your visa rejected, as when you fill EOI you are asked 2-3 times acknowledging that all the information you have submitted is true or not

All the best


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The Naati passing certificate comes with an issue date which is on the 3rd line of the certificate, if CO looks at your DOE sees that you claimed NAATI points before issue date of the certificate be prepared to have your visa rejected, as when you fill EOI you are asked 2-3 times acknowledging that all the information you have submitted is true or not
> 
> All the best


what if someone updates the language test after re-taking the exam. My wife will have her PTE expiring and once she gets new certificate points will stay same but that test will also be added only after I had already created the EOI.

Also, if one creates an EOI and gets 90 points and later removes one some experience claimed and adds NAATI. Wouldn't it be a balancing act without misrepresenting because EO also has the 'last updated' date?

I see it as more of a gray area.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> what if someone updates the language test after re-taking the exam. My wife will have her PTE expiring and once she gets new certificate points will stay same but that test will also be added only after I had already created the EOI.
> 
> Also, if one creates an EOI and gets 90 points and later removes one some experience claimed and adds NAATI. Wouldn't it be a balancing act without misrepresenting because EO also has the 'last updated' date?
> 
> I see it as more of a gray area.


SkillSelect always notifies and advises on updating EOI as soon as circumstances changes for the application. Upto you bro, I know there is no NAATI exam before Jan 11 and if you update your points before the exam, you get invited, give your exam, pass, and submit all documents the certificate has the issue date, idk what to tell you man its upto you, this gray area may cost you everything.

As far as language test is concerned it has an expiry of 3 years and EOI has an expiry of 2 years, Logically you would have to create a new EOI before english score expiry which will change your DOE.

How many points will you have once you claim naati?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hardik P said:


> I don't understand how it directly increases invite for 491 family, if 189 is much lesser invite than last big rounds?
> 
> How you can say if Jan would be a smaller round then 491 family applicant's would be beneficial?


For Pro-Rata occupations, they don't give invites for 491 family sponsored stream. they only issue invites for Pro-Rata occupations in the family stream if the 189 round is very small and the places allocated to an occupation has not been filled. 

This would suggests that the DHA has a motive to make smaller 189 rounds to push for more 491. I could be wrong, I have been wrong before.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> SkillSelect always notifies and advises on updating EOI as soon as circumstances changes for the application. Upto you bro, I know there is no NAATI exam before Jan 11 and if you update your points before the exam, you get invited, give your exam, pass, and submit all documents the certificate has the issue date, idk what to tell you man its upto you, this gray area may cost you everything.
> 
> As far as language test is concerned it has an expiry of 3 years and EOI has an expiry of 2 years, Logically you would have to create a new EOI before english score expiry which will change your DOE.
> 
> How many points will you have once you claim naati?


thank you for the insight.
I will have 90 points, and my ANSCO code is 233512 Mechanical Engineer.
Pushing things to the limit, although immigration picture looks quite bleak. There was a lot of hype surrounding 491 but it also comes with so many conditions for offshore candidates. 
I am hoping against hope to take test, get 90 points, have profile in system and see something good will come my way, maybe in 2020-21 they will give more 189 slots. 

With regard to the query on IELTS, my wife took it in April 2016 and I created profile in May 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> what if someone updates the language test after re-taking the exam. My wife will have her PTE expiring and once she gets new certificate points will stay same but that test will also be added only after I had already created the EOI.
> 
> Also, if one creates an EOI and gets 90 points and later removes one some experience claimed and adds NAATI. Wouldn't it be a balancing act without misrepresenting because EO also has the 'last updated' date?
> 
> I see it as more of a gray area.


Don’t try these tricks just to get an advantage of few days
DHA is becoming very strict day by day
Stay on the narrow path of truth and claim the NAATI points when you have the results in hand 

Cheers


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

Shouldn't we do something about the fake eois? Like a petition or inform the press or something. There were 250+ 85 pointers for 2613 in early August which were then invited in October round, and most of them should have got double invites this round. So basically around 400 invites wasted, without which we could have seen at least a couple of months of movement for 90 pointers by now.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Any Accountants hopeful??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> thank you for the insight.
> I will have 90 points, and my ANSCO code is 233512 Mechanical Engineer.
> Pushing things to the limit, although immigration picture looks quite bleak. There was a lot of hype surrounding 491 but it also comes with so many conditions for offshore candidates.
> I am hoping against hope to take test, get 90 points, have profile in system and see something good will come my way, maybe in 2020-21 they will give more 189 slots.
> ...


At 90 points you are not getting invited with today's DOE unless they invite 3000 people which is not going to happen so its better for you to update EOI after you get Naati results, what will happen if you update EOI, get invited but fail Naati? lol


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

People here saying 90 pointers will have a minor chance this FY.

Iscah saying 85 pointers (Non Pro) will start getting invites February 2020 onwards...

Everyone has their own estimate, ISCAH is more reliable but not accurate.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> At 90 points you are not getting invited with today's DOE unless they invite 3000 people which is not going to happen so its better for you to update EOI after you get Naati results, what will happen if you update EOI, get invited but fail Naati? lol


yeah dude I'm sititng at 90 with 10th of Sept DOE, and even I've given up hope. There is no way you will get an invitation on the 11th


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> People here saying 90 pointers will have a minor chance this FY.
> 
> Iscah saying 85 pointers (Non Pro) will start getting invites February 2020 onwards...
> 
> Everyone has their own estimate, ISCAH is more reliable but not accurate.


Iscah is not even reliable this days. Iscah has not been right for the past year. without fail it managed to predict nothing for the last year.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Wafz said:


> Iscah is not even reliable this days. Iscah has not been right for the past year. without fail it managed to predict nothing for the last year.


I think the reason ISCAH was wrong this FY because the govt chose to hold back invites due to this MAJOR CHANGE in the migration policy.
Things would normalise soon in few rounds and ofcourse they would atleast be off by 3months but with the number of data points they have, they clearly have a better idea HOPEFULLY.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I think the reason ISCAH was wrong this FY because the govt chose to hold back invites due to this MAJOR CHANGE in the migration policy.
> Things would normalise soon in few rounds and ofcourse they would atleast be off by 3months but with the number of data points they have, they clearly have a better idea HOPEFULLY.


I don't think things will normalize in the next few rounds. DHA is incentivized to push for more 491. It has been said before (this could be just a rumor) that DHA will issue much smaller rounds for the rest of the financial year. DHA is also incentivized to invite less to push for more 491 family stream in pro-rata. January's round will clear things out as to where things are going, but I don't think things are going to just 'normalize'. 

Government wanted to stop and limit immigration. They've achieved just that.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Wafz said:


> January's round will clear things out as to where things are going, but I don't think things are going to just 'normalize'.


People have been repeating this throughout the year.
No, it will not. From now on, nothing will clear anything out I would say.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

etadaking said:


> People have been repeating this throughout the year.
> No, it will not. From now on, nothing will clear anything out I would say.


That's what I said. If they want confirmation, wait for the january round and be disappointed again. People are being way too wishful. Things aren't just going 'normalize' IMO.


----------



## vera8906 (Dec 18, 2019)

*189 processing times "unavailable due to low volume of applications"*

Hello guys, I am new to this forum, but been lurking for the last few years. I cannot post links yet, but look up the current processing time of 189 on the official home affairs website. It says "unavailable due to low volume of applications".

I don't get it. How can there be a low volume of applications? Have all those invited EOIs been fake?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

vera8906 said:


> Hello guys, I am new to this forum, but been lurking for the last few years. I cannot post links yet, but look up the current processing time of 189 on the official home affairs website. It says "unavailable due to low volume of applications".
> 
> I don't get it. How can there be a low volume of applications? Have all those invited EOIs been fake?


Most likely their past round was so small that they don't have enough data to estimate processing time. either that or just a glitch in their website


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

wjbmorgan said:


> Shouldn't we do something about the fake eois? Like a petition or inform the press or something. There were 250+ 85 pointers for 2613 in early August which were then invited in October round, and most of them should have got double invites this round. So basically around 400 invites wasted, without which we could have seen at least a couple of months of movement for 90 pointers by now.


Posted so many times on this forum and also wrote to ISCAH, but seems no body is impacted....:yawn:


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Any Accountants hopeful??


Nope


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Posted so many times on this forum and also wrote to ISCAH, but seems no body is impacted....:yawn:


Did you really expect a change after posting on the forum and writing to Iscah.
No one gives a damn to the forum or Iscah 
Both are insignificant for DHA to sit up and take notice 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Did you really expect a change after posting on the forum and writing to Iscah.
> No one gives a damn to the forum or Iscah
> Both are insignificant for DHA to sit up and take notice
> 
> Cheers


One thing that could be done is to just make a script and drum up the system so much that only fake eois are invited, that will teach dha a big lesson.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> One thing that could be done is to just make a script and drum up the system so much that only fake eois are invited, that will teach dha a big lesson.


Don’t try or encourage these tricks
You will get banned and also face criminal prosecution 

An effective way can be to write to sbs news and if they publish this story, then it can have an impact 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Don’t try or encourage these tricks
> You will get banned and also face criminal prosecution
> 
> An effective way can be to write to sbs news and if they publish this story, then it can have an impact
> ...


The only reason I wouldn't recommend this is because this would put the skillselect back and prevent A LOT of people from getting invites. That is the worst thing someone could do.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Don’t try or encourage these tricks
> You will get banned and also face criminal prosecution
> 
> An effective way can be to write to sbs news and if they publish this story, then it can have an impact
> ...


Hello wjbmorgan

Let's try this as well, if SBS can help us in this regards to counter fake EOIs

If it resolve at least aspirants can have a better predictability and plan accordingly.


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> Hello wjbmorgan
> 
> Let's try this as well, if SBS can help us in this regards to counter fake EOIs
> 
> If it resolve at least aspirants can have a better predictability and plan accordingly.


That's what I've been thinking, sadly I don't know how to do it or have any resources for that. Hope someone in the forum can help. People should know that, expecially this current N/A processing time for 189 is practically an official announcement of the death of this program, as there aren't many real applicants to apply. 189 is still the only hope for current international students who studied & working in Melb / Syd, most of them are suddenly abandoned by the government and have no option but to leave after 485 expires. The number can be thousands and I'm one of them. I don't have enough experience to be sponsored and I doubt there are enough job oppotunities for IT in regional areas.

In the meantime I hope people don't try to fake many eois just to get attention, those 250+ might be done by someone who thought that way.. Clearly it only made it worse.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

wjbmorgan said:


> That's what I've been thinking, sadly I don't know how to do it or have any resources for that. Hope someone in the forum can help. People should know that, expecially this current N/A processing time for 189 is practically an official announcement of the death of this program, as there aren't many real applicants to apply. 189 is still the only hope for current international students who studied & working in Melb / Syd, most of them are suddenly abandoned by the government and have no option but to leave after 485 expires. The number can be thousands and I'm one of them. I don't have enough experience to be sponsored and I doubt there are enough job oppotunities for IT in regional areas.
> 
> In the meantime I hope people don't try to fake many eois just to get attention, those 250+ might be done by someone who thought that way.. Clearly it only made it worse.


that's a bit unrealistic. 250 EOIs to get attention by a single individual wouldn't make sense. if someone wanted to smash skillselect they could have done 5k per month.

It would be fairer to say it's from migration agents.


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

Btw the DHA is seeking feedback for future migration program, see this link.

https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...ning-Australias-2020-21-Migration-Program.pdf

The email is [email protected] and the deadline is 14/01/2020.

I've already written a complaint, hope everyone can do that and let them know. It may not work, but the feeling that there's nothing I can do drives me crazy. I cannot gain any more points and my visa is expiring in two months.

If nothing is done, people would abandon Australia and both the education / IT industry can be affected in the near future.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

seems that many ppl r very pessimistic. However, I really dont understand why the current Gov chose to do something so extreme. It is understandable that the Gov wants to cut down the number of immigrant, but right now it is seem to me that they don't want immigrants at all, which can considerably hurt Australia's economy. I am really furious and confused. The Gov wants their ppl suffer?????!!!!Even various kinds of state sponsorship r not easy as ppl expected to be, especially for the people who have graudated from Mel, Syndney and Brisbane. We have to study again to simply have a chance to be invited, which is extremely unfair.


----------



## drathore (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi Experts, Can you predict till what time should I wait for my invite for 189 or 190 NSW VIC. 

ANZSCO : 261313 (85 Points)
DOE: 14th Dec 2019
NSW Exp 3+ Years
Offshore Applicant


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

therapy said:


> seems that many ppl r very pessimistic. However, I really dont understand why the current Gov chose to do something so extreme. It is understandable that the Gov wants to cut down the number of immigrant, but right now it is seem to me that they don't want immigrants at all, which can considerably hurt Australia's economy. I am really furious and confused. The Gov wants their ppl suffer?????!!!!Even various kinds of state sponsorship r not easy as ppl expected to be, especially for the people who have graudated from Mel, Syndney and Brisbane. We have to study again to simply have a chance to be invited, which is extremely unfair.


Well, I think students will surely rethink to enroll in next year education program. The number of students will gradually decrease if government won't invite.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

drathore said:


> Hi Experts, Can you predict till what time should I wait for my invite for 189 or 190 NSW VIC.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 (85 Points)
> DOE: 14th Dec 2019
> ...


No chance in 189


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

maps_sky said:


> Well, I think students will surely rethink to enroll in next year education program. The number of students will gradually decrease if government won't invite.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


This is already known and government is well aware of that


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> This is already known and government is well aware of that


I wonder what the consequences of that will be.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I wonder what the consequences of that will be.


Economy will crash in the next 4-5 years


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I honestly feel defeated. I am stuck at 90 points and I will only be able to get to 95 around may. my visa expires on the 30th of january. I'm considering 491 family sponsored. or maybe a student visa for a short masters course...sigh.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> Hello wjbmorgan
> 
> Let's try this as well, if SBS can help us in this regards to counter fake EOIs
> 
> If it resolve at least aspirants can have a better predictability and plan accordingly.


Writing to media is a good way to go. A number of Aus media is interested in the migration stories. However, what makes this story solid? Does anyone has any solid proof saying XX person/agent submitted n=XX FAKE EOIs to the existing EOI system in order to do what? I don't even understand why. This speculation does not have all "What, When, Where, Who, Why, How" therefore it is hard to be accepted as a media story. You could say that the numbers published by DHA does not add up. But you could not say this is due to fake EOIs unless you know who (with real names) submitted them or there is any logical motives behind this.

Having said that, if anyone has any solid proof we could gather together and write to the media.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Writing to media is a good way to go. A number of Aus media is interested in the migration stories. However, what makes this story solid? Does anyone has any solid proof saying XX person/agent submitted n=XX FAKE EOIs to the existing EOI system in order to do what? I don't even understand why. This speculation does not have all "What, When, Where, Who, Why, How" therefore it is hard to be accepted as a media story. You could say that the numbers published by DHA does not add up. But you could not say this is due to fake EOIs unless you know who (with real names) submitted them or there is any logical motives behind this.
> 
> Having said that, if anyone has any solid proof we could gather together and write to the media.


Agreed without solid proof no news media will publish this, for proof an internal investigation in SkillSelect is required which only DHA has the power to do, but they have too much stuff on their plate, so I don't think they care. Also no person will waste their time and effort just to learn that SBS ignored them. Its about moral values and with the way things are people are ready to drag down others if they cannot reach where other can. Its all about money nothing else


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Agreed without solid proof no news media will publish this, for proof an internal investigation in SkillSelect is required which only DHA has the power to do, but they have too much stuff on their plate, so I don't think they care. Also no person will waste their time and effort just to learn that SBS ignored them. Its about moral values and with the way things are people are ready to drag down others if they cannot reach where other can. Its all about money nothing else


I don't quite understand what the purpose of fake EOIs is and who is making them. It's frustrating.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I don't quite understand what the purpose of fake EOIs is and who is making them. It's frustrating.


Companies who give out tutorials for PTE/NAATI, short term courses, PY courses and migration agents would probably be the initiators. If you don't have enough points, you tend to use one of these services to either increase points or reduce burden. 

Fake EOIs could be deliberately coming from them, or people who ignore their old EOIs who already got their invitation through 190 or 186 or other streams. If they don't withdraw, they're always in the pool.

All of these come under fake EOIs and sit there until expiry while troubling genuine applicants who work their ass off for every 5 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ev12 said:


> Companies who give out tutorials for PTE/NAATI, short term courses, PY courses and migration agents would probably be the initiators. If you don't have enough points, you tend to use one of these services to either increase points or reduce burden.
> 
> Fake EOIs could be deliberately coming from them, or people who ignore their old EOIs who already got their invitation through 190 or 186 or other streams. If they don't withdraw, they're always in the pool.
> 
> All of these come under fake EOIs and sit there until expiry while troubling genuine applicants who work their ass off for every 5 points.


EOIs don’t remain in the system forever, 
if you don’t accept the invite twice, the EOI is cancelled

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't get it if immigrants bring money to Aus with an intention to get PR somehow in the future, then why gov decided to shut them down and push them to the bush  
at least be consistent so everyone knows what they should invest time, money, youth life into. If it is hard in the last 2-3 years, well everyone knows what's going on and plan their route or give up the Oz pathway.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I don't quite understand what the purpose of fake EOIs is and who is making them. It's frustrating.


From what I gather few months back from few group chats and my own lawyer, they do it and sell the eoi to someone else who has the exact same points with a close DOE. 

Some guy told me some agent approached him to pay up to 4000$ just to get into the system with an earlier DOE. Only points changes the DOE. If its name and all it doesnt.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> From what I gather few months back from few group chats and my own lawyer, they do it and sell the eoi to someone else who has the exact same points with a close DOE.
> 
> Some guy told me some agent approached him to pay up to 4000$ just to get into the system with an earlier DOE. Only points changes the DOE. If its name and all it doesnt.


Yes, they simply suspend the EOI, someone pays money they edit all the details and submit the EOI, the EOI still has the old date, but I don't know how this will go past the CO as the english scores, skills assessment date and naati date would be after the DOE date, so this is dodgy even for the applicant


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

December Number's are out .. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. said:


> December Number's are out ..
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


That was early, I can say confidently now that everyone at DHA is now on Christmas break. Haha


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

My guess for Jan round is 1000-1200 invites


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> My guess for Jan round is 1000-1200 invites


Keep dreaming now 1000 invitations these days are like diamonds.:juggle:


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Keep dreaming now 1000 invitations these days are like diamonds.:juggle:


A round of 1000-1500 invites is going to happen if not January then February but it is coming .. 

only 3000 invites for this year. (remove fake EOI) then the number is much lower.

So hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr. said:


> A round of 1000-1500 invites is going to happen if not January then February but it is coming ..
> 
> only 3000 invites for this year. (remove fake EOI) then the number is much lower.
> 
> So hope :fingerscrossed:


I would like to believe but lost hope for a year waiting  
So best 2c from me is to leave 189 there and get on life with other plans. :ranger:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. said:


> A round of 1000-1500 invites is going to happen if not January then February but it is coming ..
> 
> only 3000 invites for this year. (remove fake EOI) then the number is much lower.
> 
> So hope :fingerscrossed:


Exactly, when that happens, some 90 pointers will be invited


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I have my doubts man. Government wants to kill 189. They are aware of consequences and have no intentions of issuing more invites. I could be wrong. But I'm done hoping for an invite at 90 with 10th of Sept DOE


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

A huge no. Of 491 Family Sponsered invires were issueeld in the last round.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> A huge no. Of 491 Family Sponsered invires were issueeld in the last round.


200 is not that huge. But that's what I was saying. If the dha's priority is 491, then it will make sense to make smaller 189 rounds so that 491 family stream benefits. but we don't know.

overall I have my doubts that they will make a big round anymore.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> EOIs don’t remain in the system forever,
> if you don’t accept the invite twice, the EOI is cancelled
> 
> Cheers


Yes your are right, EOIs get cancelled automatically after two invites. Still they can improve by deactivating the EOIs after single invite if not accepted and moreover, they can bind the EOIs with unique identification like Passport and limit the 189 EOIs to one corresponding to that. This will ensure applicants do not have extra EOIs in the system unnecessary. And we can request immigration department for these corrective measure to improve the skillselect system for everyone betterment.

Is it making any sense or I'm missing something here.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Exactly, when that happens, some 90 pointers will be invited


I am not too sure about the 90 pointers as of now.

But 2 rounds of 1000 each will make sure that 95 are all clear


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Yes your are right, EOIs get cancelled automatically after two invites. Still they can improve by deactivating the EOIs after single invite if not accepted and moreover, they can bind the EOIs with unique identification like Passport and limit the 189 EOIs to one corresponding to that. This will ensure applicants do not have extra EOIs in the system unnecessary. And we can request immigration department for these corrective measure to improve the skillselect system for everyone betterment.
> 
> Is it making any sense or I'm missing something here.


Flake EOIs will give fake passport number, so that is not a solution
The only viable and easy solution is to charge for submitting EOI which is adjusted against the final invite charges
If you don’t accept the invite, the amount is forfeited 
NZ also charges for submitting EOIs, so it’s not unheard of

The moment this is implemented and all existing EOIs are also asked to pay, you will see half the EOIs vanishing in no time
But there is lack of will on the part if DHA to implement it as for some reason best known to them ,they don’t want fake EOIs to be eliminated from the system 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Flake EOIs will give fake passport number, so that is not a solution
> The only viable and easy solution is to charge for submitting EOI which is adjusted against the final invite charges
> If you don’t accept the invite, the amount is forfeited
> NZ also charges for submitting EOIs, so it’s not unheard of
> ...


But how do we get them to have a story published in SBS? this isn't an easy task, but if we try hard we can do it. I probably won't benefit from it but I hope people in the future can.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> But how do we get them to have a story published in SBS? this isn't an easy task, but if we try hard we can do it. I probably won't benefit from it but I hope people in the future can.


The person who plants a tree by the roadside doesn’t get benefit
It’s for the generation next

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wafz said:


> But how do we get them to have a story published in SBS? this isn't an easy task, but if we try hard we can do it. I probably won't benefit from it but I hope people in the future can.


Whats has to be done ? any idea? Or can we read abt this somewhere?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Comment deleted


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

FOI- AS on nov 17th


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Brinda19 said:


> View attachment 91454
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as bad as we thought it would be...


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Brinda19 said:


> View attachment 91454
> 
> 
> 
> FOI- AS on nov 17th


No way.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

EOIs as at 17 Nov 2019-

2613:

85 Points - 1539
90 Points - 381
95 Points - 21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi I'm new here and I've been wondering this question for a while. Why does the DHA website only show the numbers for pro rata occupations? I myself am in 2613 (developer programmer) and I'm just curious why they didn't show the numbers for non pro rata invites


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> Hi I'm new here and I've been wondering this question for a while. Why does the DHA website only show the numbers for pro rata occupations? I myself am in 2613 (developer programmer) and I'm just curious why they didn't show the numbers for non pro rata invites


Wanted to ask this question since long. If anyone knows, please let us know.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey guys, isn't 2613 (developer programmer) still pro-rata?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> EOIs as at 17 Nov 2019-
> 
> 2613:
> 
> ...


This is hectic. Actually hectic.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Do we know how many 2613s were invited in Dec ?


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes I'm aware 2613 is a pro rata occupation. I said I was only curious as to why DHA didn't show any non pro rata numbers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Wafz said:


> This is hectic. Actually hectic.




So what’s the assumption here? 90 pointers ~300. How many months it might take considering new inflow of 95 and previous month’s backlogs from 90. Do we have a granular estimate per month how many 2613 they are inviting? Or that’s the guesstimate game?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I forgot to check the Occupation Ceiling page on November but the number of 2613 invites so far on October was 779. Now the page is updated to December numbers and 2613 invites is at 858. Which means between November and December (500 invites for 189 visa in these 2 months) 79 people were from 2613 with 85+ points on November and 95+ points on December. That's what I know from checking the numbers (and we know because DHA only shows pro rata numbers on their page), but if anyone has the occupational ceiling numbers from November, then we might have a more accurate conclusion


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Brookfield said:


> I forgot to check the Occupation Ceiling page on November but the number of 2613 invites so far on October was 779. Now the page is updated to December numbers and 2613 invites is at 858. Which means between November and December (500 invites for 189 visa in these 2 months) 79 people were from 2613 with 85+ points on November and 95+ points on December. That's what I know from checking the numbers (and we know because DHA only shows pro rata numbers on their page), but if anyone has the occupational ceiling numbers from November, then we might have a more accurate conclusion



Sorry, from where did you get 79? Comparing FOI from two months is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I compared the Occupational Ceiling page from October which says 779 invites for 2613 in the 2019/2020 program. Now that number is 858, so 858 - 779 = 79 people with 2613 invited between November & December


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Mr. said:


> December Number's are out ..
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


It shows 15 EOIs got invitation at 110 points and <5 invited at 115 points. 
It is beyond my imagination how someone gets 115 points?


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> I compared the Occupational Ceiling page from October which says 779 invites for 2613 in the 2019/2020 program. Now that number is 858, so 858 - 779 = 79 people with 2613 invited between November & December


Okay guys, I did a big oopsie

The screenshot I took to compare the numbers from October was actually taken on 11th December (11/12 Which shows November's number), I thought it was taken on 12th November (12/11 Which would show October's number). So, how does this affect my conclusion?

This means that 79 out of 450 people invited on 11th December was from 2613 (The DHA's Occupational Ceiling page didn't elaborate further on the ratio of 189 to 491 visa invites). This is probably good news... I think? :fingerscrossed: Of course, this data is only as reliable as the DHA puts it, since I took this straight out of DHA's website


----------



## NKarthy (Dec 19, 2019)

*189 Visa - 261313*

Hi Guys,

MY DOE is on 27th May 2019 with 85 points for 189. My EOI will get expire on 05th June 2020. Is there a chance that I will get 189 invite beofore my EOI expires(June 2020)?

I have created one more EOI for 189 today(DOE is on 19th Dec 2019). I am going to turn 33 on December 2020. Is there a chance that I will get 189 invite before December 2020?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NKarthy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> MY DOE is on 27th May 2019 with 85 points for 189. My EOI will get expire on 05th June 2020. Is there a chance that I will get 189 invite beofore my EOI expires(June 2020)?
> 
> I have created one more EOI for 189 today(DOE is on 19th Dec 2019). I am going to turn 33 on December 2020. Is there a chance that I will get 189 invite before December 2020?


You cannot have 2 EOIs in Skillselect for 189 for the same Anzsco code
You have to withdraw one of them

Cheers


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

NB said:


> NKarthy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi NB, just a dumb question. So I created two EOIs with exact the same info except for one I selected NSW as my preferred living place ( as my code and condition only allows me to get a 190 visa from there) and for another one I did not specify my preferred state/territory. With the comment you made, do you think that I should withdraw the one stating no preferred state/territory? Thank you, NB.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > NKarthy said:
> ...


Pls disregard I was being foolish... the 2nd one was submitted under 190 pathway...


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I did some research for two occupations 2611 and 2613

As someone mentioned in December round 79 2613 people were invited at 95 points

For 2611 only 20 people were invited at 95 points

Find out the occupation ceiling for November here: https://www.anzscosearch.com/occupation-ceilings/

The website above at the time when I am posting this has not updated new numbers from December round

Find out the occupation ceiling for December here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings

Now back to the image: 

The latest invite DOE for 2611 is 27/11/2019 3:23pm (189)
The latest invite DOE for 2613 is 30/11/2019 1:27am (189)

Now DHA won't disclose how many seats went to 189 or 491

Based on the difference calculated
Between 18/11/2019 to 27/11/2019 there was an increase of 10 EOI's in skillselect for 2611 which is very plausible that is good news as no Fake EOI

Between 18/11/2019 to 30/11/2019 there was increase of 59 EOI's in skillselect for 2613 which is also very plausible that is good news as no Fake EOI 

P.S the above numbers of increase 10 and 59 also include some 491 applications

Based on this, if DHA decide to invite 1000+ in January, very good chance that a lot of 90 pointers would be invited because the number of people at 95 and 90 points is seemingly lower than I expected compared to the number of 80 and 85 pointers we have seen in earlier FOI's

Some good news for 90 pointers and I think either Jan or Feb round will be close to 1000-1200 invites because they have only invited 3200 applicants yet and half FY is still left to go, so don't lose hope if you are at 90 eace:


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> So I did some research for two occupations 2611 and 2613
> 
> As someone mentioned in December round 79 2613 people were invited at 95 points
> 
> ...




Great summary and good vibe to start the festivities. Also can sense some relief that you’ve got, all the best mate. You will for sure get it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> So I did some research for two occupations 2611 and 2613
> 
> As someone mentioned in December round 79 2613 people were invited at 95 points
> 
> ...


That's good to hear no fake EOI
Hopefully 85p may stand a chance :eyebrows::eyebrows:
However 3200 invites mean around 5-6000 applicants incl dependents. So actually there are around 4000-5000 invites left till the end of this fy
Anyone out of the queue for top 4000 should let the 189 go and find other plan


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> So I did some research for two occupations 2611 and 2613
> 
> As someone mentioned in December round 79 2613 people were invited at 95 points
> 
> ...


That's good to hear no fake EOI
Hopefully 85p may stand a chance :eyebrows::eyebrows:
However 3200 invites mean around 5-6000 applicants incl dependents. So actually there are around 4000-5000 invites left till the end of this fy
Anyone out of the queue for top 4000 should let the 189 go and find other plans


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> That's good to hear no fake EOI
> Hopefully 85p may stand a chance :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> However 3200 invites mean around 5-6000 applicants incl dependents. So actually there are around 4000-5000 invites left till the end of this fy
> Anyone out of the queue for top 4000 should let the 189 go and find other plan


Invites is only for Primary applicant so married couple only get one invite but 2 grants don't get confused between invites and grants, also I would not say that 4000-5000 invites left as that is too much, best guess is 3200 already gone so around 3000 more
Also I can say 85p have no chance in this FY as even though invites will be given to 90 pointers, more people are reaching 90 points faster than ever with so many naati dates and exams in this FY yet to go


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

zak88 said:


> It shows 15 EOIs got invitation at 110 points and <5 invited at 115 points.
> It is beyond my imagination how someone gets 115 points?


I presume people with below Break up can get that many points:

AGE:30
Aus Edu:20
PTE:20
PHD:10
Nver MArried:10
Naati:5
Regional Study:5
PY:5
EXP:10
Total:115

For me such people are Super Heroes .


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Invites is only for Primary applicant so married couple only get one invite but 2 grants don't get confused between invites and grants, also I would not say that 4000-5000 invites left as that is too much, best guess is 3200 already gone so around 3000 more
> Also I can say 85p have no chance in this FY as even though invites will be given to 90 pointers, more people are reaching 90 points faster than ever with so many naati dates and exams in this FY yet to go


Ok this makes sense though. I will never reach 95 tbh, but 90 is possible till 8/2020. Hopes for 189 are already gone. :ranger: but you stand a good chance for 95. I have no single, neither PY and regional study, points all claimed. :juggle:


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I would be very careful having my hopes high, because a lot of fake EOIs may come back this round and they weren't there in the FOI documentation?.<*SNIP*> I'm not a going to rant, but I hope all of us can stop having unrealistic expectations.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello. If anyone has a copy of FOI for non-prorata for November and/or December, kindly post here please. Thanks!!


----------



## Nick Nazar (Dec 11, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I would be very careful having my hopes high, because a lot of fake EOIs may come back this round and they weren't there in the FOI documentation?. <*SNIP*> I'm not a going to rant, but I hope all of us can stop having unrealistic expectations.


All submitted status EOIs includes those got invitations? Otherwise, there will be some with invited status from Oct in the next round.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> Hello. If anyone has a copy of FOI for non-prorata for November and/or December, kindly post here please. Thanks!!


Have you tried scrolling to previous pages? 

Regards,


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have info whether how many invites for 189 visa have been given till now and how many are still pending till Jun 2019.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

adumithu said:


> I presume people with below Break up can get that many points:
> 
> AGE:30
> Aus Edu:20
> ...




That’s possible for a young PhD graduate, but I heard from a friend’s lab mate that the tears as PhD candidate can no longer be counted towards work experience, is that true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Invites is only for Primary applicant so married couple only get one invite but 2 grants don't get confused between invites and grants, also I would not say that 4000-5000 invites left as that is too much, best guess is 3200 already gone so around 3000 more
> Also I can say 85p have no chance in this FY as even though invites will be given to 90 pointers, more people are reaching 90 points faster than ever with so many naati dates and exams in this FY yet to go


What are your thoughts on the January round? How big could the round be? which point bands will be invited?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> What are your thoughts on the January round? How big could the round be? which point bands will be invited?


No one know how many people they decide to invite but looking at past FYs, DHA usually cut downs on invites from Jan to June. I think cut off will probably remain high (between 90-100)


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

marzipan said:


> That’s possible for a young PhD graduate, but I heard from a friend’s lab mate that the tears as PhD candidate can no longer be counted towards work experience, is that true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PhD is not counted as experience. Also not all PhD graduates get 10 points for STEM qualification. I am a PhD graduate and I cannot claim those 10 points as my degree was under health instead of science


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

NKarthy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> MY DOE is on 27th May 2019 with 85 points for 189. My EOI will get expire on 05th June 2020. Is there a chance that I will get 189 invite beofore my EOI expires(June 2020)?
> 
> I have created one more EOI for 189 today(DOE is on 19th Dec 2019). I am going to turn 33 on December 2020. Is there a chance that I will get 189 invite before December 2020?


Hello NKarthy, I am in similar case . 85 points DOE May 2019 and EOI expiring August 2020. If only I created a new one last May instead of updating. So you withdraw the newly created one? I also created a new EOI last month using different email. I thought it was okay, but apparently not. Everything seems not getting any good..


----------



## NKarthy (Dec 19, 2019)

TessDun said:


> Hello NKarthy, I am in similar case . 85 points DOE May 2019 and EOI expiring August 2020. If only I created a new one last May instead of updating. So you withdraw the newly created one? I also created a new EOI last month using different email. I thought it was okay, but apparently not. Everything seems not getting any good..



Hi TessDun, I haven't withdrawn yet. My agent has created using different email. He is not available until 2nd January. So still I couldn't withdraw that. Is it illegal to keep 2 EOIs for 189 ? If yes, I will ask him to withdraw once he is available.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NKarthy said:


> Hi TessDun, I haven't withdrawn yet. My agent has created using different email. He is not available until 2nd January. So still I couldn't withdraw that. Is it illegal to keep 2 EOIs for 189 ? If yes, I will ask him to withdraw once he is available.


You can submit multiple EOIs for same or different subclass. There are no restrictions. However, when invited you should provide evidence of your claims submitted in that EOI and as a gesture of goodwill you should later withdraw any uninvited EOI/s.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You can submit multiple EOIs for same or different subclass. There are no restrictions. However, when invited you should provide evidence of your claims submitted in that EOI and as a gesture of goodwill you should later withdraw any uninvited EOI/s.


If you can submit as many EOIs for 189 as you want, then will not all EOIs get invited once you reach the top of the table ?
So one person can effectively take all the invites if he has high points and multiple EOIs for ever and ensure that in that Anzsco code no one gets invited ever
Once you say no restrictions, it means I can submit even 2 or 10 or 100 or 1000 for that matter

Cheers


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> NKarthy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TessDun, I haven't withdrawn yet. My agent has created using different email. He is not available until 2nd January. So still I couldn't withdraw that. Is it illegal to keep 2 EOIs for 189 ? If yes, I will ask him to withdraw once he is available.
> ...


I hope this is the case.., I still have not withdrawn my new EOI yet and still waiting for more details. Thank you for this info.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

NKarthy said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NKarthy, I am in similar case . 85 points DOE May 2019 and EOI expiring August 2020. If only I created a new one last May instead of updating. So you withdraw the newly created one? I also created a new EOI last month using different email. I thought it was okay, but apparently not. Everything seems not getting any good..
> ...


Hi there. I am not also sure if it is allowed or not, I hope you will update once your agent has provided you the answer. Thanks for the details.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

NB said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > You can submit multiple EOIs for same or different subclass. There are no restrictions. However, when invited you should provide evidence of your claims submitted in that EOI and as a gesture of goodwill you should later withdraw any uninvited EOI/s.
> ...


Hello NB, thanks for the details.. Is it written somewhere in their rules? What will happen to our case? Will both EOIs be suspended automatically by the system if one is not withrawn? I have checked mine and status is still submitted. But this concerns me if by any miracle I will get invited and they would trace I have another existing one with different DOE, Will my invited EOI be invalid? I thought it is something like how the Canberra matrix works where applicants can just submit multilple matrix when one is about to expire. I hope 2 EOIs with different emails are acceptable. 5-10000 EOI’s of the same Anz code, points and name looks already suspiciously spammy.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> If you can submit as many EOIs for 189 as you want, then will not all EOIs get invited once you reach the top of the table ?
> So one person can effectively take all the invites if he has high points and multiple EOIs for ever and ensure that in that Anzsco code no one gets invited ever
> Once you say no restrictions, it means I can submit even 2 or 10 or 100 or 1000 for that matter
> 
> Cheers



Yes , I get your point NB. Ideally people should submit one EOI per subclass but as you know the current SkillSelect system allows to submit multiple EOIs even for same subclass.

This is a known flaw of SkillSelect. There is not limit to the number of EOIs one can submit.


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi All,

The outlook looks grim. The government is not positive in increasing the quota for PR and they want to push it further towards regional settlement. Search in the youtube for the interview given by the minister.
Key Words to search-> Australian permanent migration intake cut to lowest levels in a decade


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

immadhk said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop spamming all the threads
Post in the relevant thread and wait for a response 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The outlook looks grim. The government is not positive in increasing the quota for PR and they want to push it further towards regional settlement. Search in the youtube for the interview given by the minister.
> Key Words to search-> Australian permanent migration intake cut to lowest levels in a decade


How many points are you sitting on at the moment?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> What are your thoughts on the January round? How big could the round be? which point bands will be invited?


Look at the past data, 3200 invites only for 189 and half FY yet to go, even if they send 4000 more invites that is 666 invites per month average. Also if 90 and 95 get invited that depends on that month's number, if they invite low only 95 get invited if they invite 1500 a lot of 90 pointers will get cleared, but then for the next few months only 95 will be invited, but there should be a big round either Jan or Feb or an even round for Jan and Feb with a bit average number like 600-700 for both rounds thus to maintain their goal of inviting only 95+ and at the same time invite some 90 pointers who are waiting since May-June DOE


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Look at the past data, 3200 invites only for 189 and half FY yet to go, even if they send 4000 more invites that is 666 invites per month average. Also if 90 and 95 get invited that depends on that month's number, if they invite low only 95 get invited if they invite 1500 a lot of 90 pointers will get cleared, but then for the next few months only 95 will be invited, but there should be a big round either Jan or Feb or an even round for Jan and Feb with a bit average number like 600-700 for both rounds thus to maintain their goal of inviting only 95+ and at the same time invite some 90 pointers who are waiting since May-June DOE


hmh, no chances for August-September DOEs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The outlook looks grim. The government is not positive in increasing the quota for PR and they want to push it further towards regional settlement. Search in the youtube for the interview given by the minister.
> Key Words to search-> Australian permanent migration intake cut to lowest levels in a decade


Its a 4 months old interview 

Nothing new

Cheers


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Wafz said:


> hmh, no chances for August-September DOEs?


Yes, Cannot believe I am basing the rest of my life on the assumption that I will get the invite. I am 01/07 DOE at 90 points ICT Security specialist. Genuinely hoping as my TR Expires May 2020 so got 4 more rounds before i m packing bags.
I was so sure i would've gotten it but such a shame :Cry:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> hmh, no chances for August-September DOEs?


Entirely depends on the number of invites, also a lot of 2613 at 90 points will be cleared because they have a high occupation ceiling compared to other occupations, depending on the jan-feb 2020 rounds and another 2 months of low, aug-sept 2019 doe will get a chance maybe in may-june 2020 and that is a big maybe


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Yes, Cannot believe I am basing the rest of my life on the assumption that I will get the invite. I am 01/07 DOE at 90 points ICT Security specialist. Genuinely hoping as my TR Expires May 2020 so got 4 more rounds before i m packing bags.
> I was so sure i would've gotten it but such a shame :Cry:


Is there any way you can increase your points to 95?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Entirely depends on the number of invites, also a lot of 2613 at 90 points will be cleared because they have a high occupation ceiling compared to other occupations, depending on the jan-feb 2020 rounds and another 2 months of low, aug-sept 2019 doe will get a chance maybe in may-june 2020 and that is a big maybe


so what about 2613 at aug-sept doe?


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Is there any way you can increase your points to 95?


There is literally Nothing, I am 23 years old, just turned yesterday. and blow is my points breakdown. 
Age:25
PTE:20
Education:20
Work exp: 5
PY:5
NAATI: 5
Never Married: 10

It is frustrating because i've done everything i could and never failed an exam and still I am waiting. If i had suppose failed my NAATI/PTE and not received an invite then i would've been happiest man in the world.:juggle:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> There is literally Nothing, I am 23 years old, just turned yesterday. and blow is my points breakdown.
> Age:25
> PTE:20
> Education:20
> ...


sucks for you man, you have done everything you can. This is one of huge disadvantage of doing Bachelors in Australia (after 189 grant reductions), despite doing everything right you don't have confirmation of your future. 

I did masters as well, my visa expires in March but I will turn 25 on my DOE in the signature, currently I have 90 points as well


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> sucks for you man, you have done everything you can. This is one of huge disadvantage of doing Bachelors in Australia (after 189 grant reductions), despite doing everything right you don't have confirmation of your future.
> 
> I did masters as well, my visa expires in March but I will turn 25 on my DOE in the signature, currently I have 90 points as well


Good, Atleast you'll get it in next round.
I am genuinely hoping next round is big enough to invite 90 pointers. My DOE being 01/07 keeps me hopeful because all 90 pointers have been invited up until 04/06.:ranger:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> so what about 2613 at aug-sept doe?


Maybe july 2020?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Good, Atleast you'll get it in next round.
> I am genuinely hoping next round is big enough to invite 90 pointers. My DOE being 01/07 keeps me hopeful because all 90 pointers have been invited up until 04/06.:ranger:


Yeah, based on the past pattern this round should be big enough to clear out some 90 pointers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm at 90 points 261313 DOE 10th Sept DOE. I've honestly been feeling suicidal.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I'm at 90 points 261313 DOE 10th Sept DOE. I've honestly been feeling suicidal.


Dont worry You've got a good chance. 
I read a post somewhere what did you accomplish after your time in Australia. 8 years in Australia after 2 rounds of student visa, I finally got an email from the Department of Home affairs that my Student Visa extention was rejected. Financially crumbling and looking for cheaper immigration lawyers you start relying on options from immigration forums for information. After 8 years, you now have 2 accents one to speak to your anglicised friends and another to use when you call home almost every day. 32 Kgs, thats all that you will be allowed to take home but memories and moments stay with you forever.  Remember you're not alone. Everyone is in it with you and you've got a good chance..


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys. Some of you are saying the 189 will be phased out, so what will happen to those of us in the queue?

I am a general practitioner with 85 points DOE mid April 2019, my EOI expires April 2021. Do I have any hope?


----------



## marcushalberstram (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello guys, I am currently sitting at 80 points without NAATI for Industrial Engineer (233511). The December round cut off was 95 and ISCAH's predicition to be invited before expiration is 85 points (prediction to be invited in November/2020). I was talking to a friend that moved to Australia in 2017 with a 189 visa and he had just the bare minimum to be eligible (60 or 65 at time). When did it become so difficult to access this visa? Is it an increase in demand or a cap on visas? Or both?

Glad to hear your thoughts.

Best


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

marcushalberstram said:


> Hello guys, I am currently sitting at 80 points without NAATI for Industrial Engineer (233511). The December round cut off was 95 and ISCAH's predicition to be invited before expiration is 85 points (prediction to be invited in November/2020). I was talking to a friend that moved to Australia in 2017 with a 189 visa and he had just the bare minimum to be eligible (60 or 65 at time). When did it become so difficult to access this visa? Is it an increase in demand or a cap on visas? Or both?
> 
> Glad to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Best


Both

Last FY government announced 189 Grant reductions from 40,000 to 18,000 and in october or november this year again they reduced that 18,000 to 16,000

Thus all the drama, increase in points, and competition


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yeah, based on the past pattern this round should be big enough to clear out some 90 pointers


The pattern is clear. It might be a small round as compared to the ones in the first half of FY.

Moreover, DHA wants to promote new regional visas and a big round of 189 would not let that happen.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> The pattern is clear. It might be a small round as compared to the ones in the first half of FY.
> 
> Moreover, DHA wants to promote new regional visas and a big round of 189 would not let that happen.


That is true, but also they cannot afford to let people at 95 points sit around because that goes against their words which were that they want only the brightest and skilled applicants applying for 189, an average human being can only reach 95 if they have an ongoing job in Australia, which is sad because majority of students graduating from unis cannot find a job, which the government is increasingly becoming aware of as in March where the last of 75 pointers got invited majority only did PY with no work exp in AU


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> That is true, but also they cannot afford to let people at 95 points sit around because that goes against their words which were that they want only the brightest and skilled applicants applying for 189, an average human being can only reach 95 if they have an ongoing job in Australia, which is sad because majority of students graduating from unis cannot find a job, which the government is increasingly becoming aware of as in March where the last of 75 pointers got invited majority only did PY with no work exp in AU


It is a known fact that general cut off points have dramatically increased because of reducing the numbers of invites issued by DHA. I remember there was a time when DHA used to skip rounds altogether (no invitation at all in that round) around couple of years back.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

My sister has +ve skills assessment under 2631XX Computer Network Prof.

Her points breakdown is as follows:

Age - 30
Education - 15
Australian 2 years (Masters) - 5
Regional area education - 5
English pts - 20
Not married - 10

Total pts - 85

I live in Perth. Is there a way I can sponsor her for 491?

I've heard pro-rata occupations cannot be sponsored by family members and that her occupation has to be non-prorata for me to sponsor her.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My sister has +ve skills assessment under 2631XX Computer Network Prof.
> 
> ...


She can submit an EOI for 491 - Family Sponsored. Occupations can be pro-rata or non-pro rata but as long as they are in ROL list she can submit an EOI. Her occupation is on the list.

However, keep in mind SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491) – Family Sponsored . If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 491 visas in these occupations.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> She can submit an EOI for 491 - Family Sponsored. Occupations can be pro-rata or non-pro rata but as long as they are in ROL list she can submit an EOI. Her occupation is on the list.
> 
> However, keep in mind SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491) – Family Sponsored . If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 491 visas in these occupations.


Thank you mustafa01 for the reply!

Just want a bit of clarification on the last point.
Does that mean in any given invitation round, all 85+ pointers have to cleared (invited) first for her to be invited under 491?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Nilkot said:


> Thank you mustafa01 for the reply!
> 
> Just want a bit of clarification on the last point.
> Does that mean in any given invitation round, all 85+ pointers have to cleared (invited) first for her to be invited under 491?


She will be at 100 points in 491 because +15 points for Family Sponsor


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> She will be at 100 points in 491 because +15 points for Family Sponsor


Oh right, so for her to be invited, (under 491) all 189 100 pointers have to cleared first in that round?
Then based on DOE (for 100 pts) she'll be queued in 491?

I hope that's how it works. I am getting a brain freeze


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Nilkot said:


> Oh right, so for her to be invited, (under 491) all 189 100 pointers have to cleared first in that round?
> Then based on DOE (for 100 pts) she'll be queued in 491?
> 
> I hope that's how it works. I am getting a brain freeze


No, 189 is prioritized first. if there are remaining places, then skill select will invite people based on who has the highest points as usual. this is for Pro Rata occupations.

Last December round about 200 people were invited in the 491 family stream. It happened because a of a small round. It was a fluke, but no one knows if it will happen again


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Wafz said:


> No, 189 is prioritized first. if there are remaining places, then skill select will invite people based on who has the highest points as usual. this is for Pro Rata occupations.
> 
> Last December round about 200 people were invited in the 491 family stream. It happened because a of a small round. It was a fluke, but no one knows if it will happen again


So as 189 is prioritized, it's almost impossible to get invited under 491 under prorata, is that correct?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> So as 189 is prioritized, it's almost impossible to get invited under 491 under prorata, is that correct?


There has been DHA's article release to MARA agents advising that mainly NON PRO RATA occupations on the MLTSSL will be invited for this subclass 491 but it does not mean it's impossible. If the EOI has high points then it might get invited.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> There has been DHA's article release to MARA agents advising that mainly NON PRO RATA occupations on the MLTSSL will be invited for this subclass 491 but it does not mean it's impossible. If the EOI has high points then it might get invited.


I would say that is technically incorrect. If all places are taken up by 189, no matter how high your points are. You have 0 chance of invite. The round in 189 has to be quite low for pro rata family stream to be invited.


I wouldn't say it is impossible I would say you just have to be patient and wait for a very small round.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> I would say that is technically incorrect. If all places are taken up by 189, no matter how high your points are. You have 0 chance of invite. The round in 189 has to be quite low for pro rata family stream to be invited.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it is impossible I would say you just have to be patient and wait for a very small round.


What possibly seems incorrect to you?
DHA allocated a small number of places for the family relative sponsored category last round. What makes you think they won't do it again?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> What possibly seems incorrect to you?
> DHA allocated a small number of places for the family relative sponsored category last round. What makes you think they won't do it again?


Hi, sorry I didn't mean to offend or anything. I never claimed that it's impossible, I'm just saying that just having high points will not guarantee an invite. If you get a small round sure maybe. If not, it doesn't matter how high your points are, places will be allocated to 189 for Pro-Rata. 

So best practice just have an EOI you never know, you may get lucky. But I wouldn't hold my breath for it.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you guys think DHA are going to address this situation with the immense backlog and inflation of points cutoff any time soon? Surely it’s not sustainable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ciaran88 said:


> Do you guys think DHA are going to address this situation with the immense backlog and inflation of points cutoff any time soon? Surely it’s not sustainable.


What is not sustainable?
There is a 30 years wait for parents PR ( Non contributory)
so a 2-3 year processing delay will not be something new for DHA

Cheers


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

NB said:


> Ciaran88 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think DHA are going to address this situation with the immense backlog and inflation of points cutoff any time soon? Surely it’s not sustainable.
> ...


😰 true, although those people don’t get kicked out the queue every 2 years, we do!

Do you think that things will ever normalise?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ciaran88 said:


> 😰 true, although those people don’t get kicked out the queue every 2 years, we do!
> 
> Do you think that things will ever normalise?


I was talking about processing times after invite

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> That is true, but also they cannot afford to let people at 95 points sit around because that goes against their words which were that they want only the brightest and skilled applicants applying for 189, an average human being can only reach 95 if they have an ongoing job in Australia, which is sad because majority of students graduating from unis cannot find a job, which the government is increasingly becoming aware of as in March where the last of 75 pointers got invited majority only did PY with no work exp in AU


With the way skill select works, the more they wait and the less invites they issue, the more qualified people they will get each time they issue new invites. If the current threshold is 95 points, why risk taping into the 90 pointers pool by issuing too many invites? So as far as DHA is concerned, they are indeed inviting the brightest skilled applicants.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > That is true, but also they cannot afford to let people at 95 points sit around because that goes against their words which were that they want only the brightest and skilled applicants applying for 189, an average human being can only reach 95 if they have an ongoing job in Australia, which is sad because majority of students graduating from unis cannot find a job, which the government is increasingly becoming aware of as in March where the last of 75 pointers got invited majority only did PY with no work exp in AU
> ...


I don’t think this is their thought process, although I’m not exactly sure what their thought process is. The system is either in transition to something new or in crisis imo.


With 85 points and an EOI effect date of April 2019 should I have any hope?


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Losing my hope everyday.

Accountant, I can make 95 points only by coming April. Since I graduated in Melbourne, no regional or 190 points I can apply. 

It seems the government has decided to issue invitations for 100 pointers only for accountants.
Half the financial year is gone, but fewer than 300 people got invited in my occupation.. 

I doubt the government will suddenly issue over 1000 invitations over next 6 months. The occupation ceiling is around 2700, it won’t be filled even 50% this year if there’s no significant change.

I still have 1 year and 5 months left for my 485 visa, but I really don’t know what to do, I love where I work, but I’m the only non-Australian worker here, so it is very unlikely my employer will sponsor me.

I don’t want to leave only for visa but I might have to start searching jobs in regional area or to consider moving somewhere I can get pr. Anyone in similar situation? I want to hear what you guys’ plans are.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

hjs3210 said:


> Losing my hope everyday.
> 
> Accountant, I can make 95 points only by coming April. Since I graduated in Melbourne, no regional or 190 points I can apply.
> 
> ...


I think it is time that agents start pushing the DHA for some information on what to expect. This situation has not occurred in SkillSelect history, ever, and I think agents were assuming it was a blip but it has been over 12 months solid of this now.

Presumably this is all part of the drive to get people onto regional visas, but given that the news is plastered with stories of what a disaster those visas are proving perhaps at some point the government will relent, admit that that ideas was a non-starter and that it's pretty much normal for every country on earth for migration both internal and external to be into cities, and allow the 189 to continue taking it's full quota?

Yes, increased urban population requires infrastructure development, so just invest in that. There are cities many many times more densely populated than any in Australia that function fine with good infrastructure. If you don't want to invest in that then yes, it'll be a mess, but it isn't going to be offset by tens of thousands of skilled migrants bringing their labour and their resources into regional areas with high unemployment and low desirability. It's just not gonna happen. It's like telling an investment banker to move to rural Wales instead of London, or a car engineer to move to the German countryside instead of Munich. It doesn't benefit the country or the migrant.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> I think it is time that agents start pushing the DHA for some information on what to expect. This situation has not occurred in SkillSelect history, ever, and I think agents were assuming it was a blip but it has been over 12 months solid of this now.
> 
> Presumably this is all part of the drive to get people onto regional visas, but given that the news is plastered with stories of what a disaster those visas are proving perhaps at some point the government will relent, admit that that ideas was a non-starter and that it's pretty much normal for every country on earth for migration both internal and external to be into cities, and allow the 189 to continue taking it's full quota?
> 
> Yes, increased urban population requires infrastructure development, so just invest in that. There are cities many many times more densely populated than any in Australia that function fine with good infrastructure. If you don't want to invest in that then yes, it'll be a mess, but it isn't going to be offset by tens of thousands of skilled migrants bringing their labour and their resources into regional areas with high unemployment and low desirability. It's just not gonna happen. It's like telling an investment banker to move to rural Wales instead of London, or a car engineer to move to the German countryside instead of Munich. It doesn't benefit the country or the migrant.


you made quite a few valid points. I can understand that Govt want to restrict new migration in Melbourne and Sydney but how on earth it makes sense to ask software engineers to move to regional Australia. that's beyond any logic! only reason can be that Government dont want to lose revenue from Immigration and that's why they are taking stupid decisions.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Seniors/NB,
One quick query...
If I have subclass 190 Visa for NSW.
Do require to give my first entry in NSW or I can show the first entry to any other city in Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Seniors/NB,
> One quick query...
> If I have subclass 190 Visa for NSW.
> Do require to give my first entry in NSW or I can show the first entry to any other city in Australia?
> ...


Any city in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

hjs3210 said:


> Losing my hope everyday.
> 
> Accountant, I can make 95 points only by coming April. Since I graduated in Melbourne, no regional or 190 points I can apply.
> 
> ...


I'm quite in the same situation as you. What I do is to prepare to apply for 482 visa before my current 485 visa expires in 2020. Then wait for invitation. I have a family and moving to regional is not ideal to me atm and I don't want to hold TR for another 3-4 years.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

I know predictions and mood are generally pessimistic. But I think Jan will be a big round. 

Also, I see in the Occupation Ceilings that only 858 places were filled for 2613 for which there is max of 8,748. There are remaining 12,300(16k-3700 issued places) needs to be filled for this year.

For Software engineers the percentage so far of total invites(858/3700) is 23.2%

So, I assume we can expect roughly there are about 2700( 23% of 12300) invites for 2613 Software.

I am guessing for the positive that there will be big rounds until July 2020. Where do I stand a chance if I have 90 points with D.0.E today ie. 2nd Jan 2020. with my age points going down after may 1st?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

lakskant said:


> I know predictions and mood are generally pessimistic. But I think Jan will be a big round.
> 
> Also, I see in the Occupation Ceilings that only 858 places were filled for 2613 for which there is max of 8,748. There are remaining 12,300(16k-3700 issued places) needs to be filled for this year.
> 
> ...



The 16K number from DHA is for PR Grants and Not for invites. Please do not get confused between both. 

DHA is not obligated to fill in that 16k number with PR grants, if you look at last year the number was 40K for PR grants and not all places were filled and they certainly did not give out 40K invites.

Also people invited in Last FY particularly people in March 2019, did not get grants in FY 2018-2019, When some of those people got their grants in Nov-Dec 2019 their numbers are now counted under FY 2019-2020 PR grants i.e 16K (CAP), Based on what Iscah has been saying when they predict invites is that DHA already has soo many applications lodged that even if they do not invite people this FY they will meet the 16K PR grant number. 

For example a person is invited 11 Feb - He/She lodges visa few days after the invite. If that person does not get PR grant before 30th June 2020, and gets PR grant even at 1st July 2020, that PR grant will be counted towards the new 189 Cap (number not yet announced). DHA won't be releasing 12K invites and certainly not 2700 seats to 2613


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The 16K number from DHA is for PR Grants and Not for invites. Please do not get confused between both.
> 
> DHA is not obligated to fill in that 16k number with PR grants, if you look at last year the number was 40K for PR grants and not all places were filled and they certainly did not give out 40K invites.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.

Now I understand that it is a matter of luck for me to get invited at 90 before May.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

lakskant said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Now I understand that it is a matter of luck for me to get invited at 90 before May.


Look at this FOI










381 People at 90 for 2613 at 17 November, NAATI exams were conducted 1st week of December, there would be a certain number of people who must have reached 90 after the results. 

Like you gained 90 Points today, since 17 Nov to 2nd Jan, a number of people would have done the same, also more and more people are reaching 95 points. 

Starting 13th Jan NAATI has alot dates for different languages, means more people will be at 90 and 95 points maybe for Feb 11 round or definately for March 11 round depending on how fast they release the results. Yes those 90 points after today will be behind you but you also have to keep in mind that currently 381 + x (new 90 pointers before today) are ahead of you in queue


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

When does DHA announces the seats for next FY?
That will be the breaker or maker of this Visa!

I hope they increase the visa numbers for next FY!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> When does DHA announces the seats for next FY?
> That will be the breaker or maker of this Visa!
> 
> I hope they increase the visa numbers for next FY!


Sometime in June

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Scott Morisson is due to visit India soon!

I hope it turns into some good news for Indian Migration to Australia!!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Last time Turnbull visited India, he terminated 457 visa few weeks after.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Nilkot said:


> Last time Turnbull visited India, he terminated 457 visa few weeks after.


:lol:


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys is it possible to change the ANZSCO on my EOI without being penalised?


----------



## axanup (Sep 5, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Scott Morisson is due to visit India soon!
> 
> I hope it turns into some good news for Indian Migration to Australia!!


read somewhere he most probably will cancel this trip because of the on-going fire crisis.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

and when a high level delegation visits, the Indian side will not ask them to increase the quota because they are not able to immigrate with ease. That would be just absurd and doesn't look good for the Indian side and the diplomats usually refrain from it unless there is a huge economic downside as was with H1B.


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

axanup said:


> read somewhere he most probably will cancel this trip because of the on-going fire crisis.


It's official, trip cancelled.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ciaran88 said:


> Guys is it possible to change the ANZSCO on my EOI without being penalised?


Anyone know?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ciaran88 said:


> Guys is it possible to change the ANZSCO on my EOI without being penalised?


As long as you have a valid assessment, you can change the Anzsco code in the EOI 

Be careful that your date of effect is not earlier then your skills assessment date 

Cheers


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

hjs3210 said:


> Losing my hope everyday.
> 
> Accountant, I can make 95 points only by coming April. Since I graduated in Melbourne, no regional or 190 points I can apply.
> 
> ...



Hey I'm on 95 points from Sep 2019, I know someone on 95 points since April 2019. 
Please consider plan B. Don't just hope for a big invitation round. Plus look at the FOI information on dept website. There's around 1200 95 pointers before you in as at 17 Nov and this will jump to 2000 around April when you reach 95 points. So essentially you will have 2000 people ahead of you to be invited. I doubt dept will even invite this many people in next FY as well combined.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Will 90 pointers be absorbed from 2335 with DOE in dec 2019 if there's a 2000 invite round?


----------



## Greywarden13 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi everyone. I’m a newbie here. Just wonder with 85 points for social work is there any chance for this FY invitation of 189? Thanks a lot.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

NKarthy said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NKarthy, I am in similar case . 85 points DOE May 2019 and EOI expiring August 2020. If only I created a new one last May instead of updating. So you withdraw the newly created one? I also created a new EOI last month using different email. I thought it was okay, but apparently not. Everything seems not getting any good..
> ...





TessDun said:


> NKarthy said:
> 
> 
> > TessDun said:
> ...


Hello NKarthy

Good day to you. I would like to know about any updates regarding this, did you or your agent withdraw the other one or you keep the two active 189 EOIs with different DOEs( in different emails)? 

Hello ladies and gentlemen, any advise regarding this are so welcome and appreciated .


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

TessDun said:


> NKarthy said:
> 
> 
> > TessDun said:
> ...


*advice


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as you have a valid assessment, you can change the Anzsco code in the EOI
> 
> Be careful that your date of effect is not earlier then your skills assessment date
> 
> Cheers


HI NB/other senior members,
Just a quick question to know you opinion on something.
I have a degree assessment from CPA as Auditor and have lodged my EOI based on that.
I have Australian Experience but haven't got it assessed. I know it's not compulsory to get it assessed and I can send all my experience documents to CO directly with visa App, Right?

I am unable to get it assessed from CPA for other reason.(Reason is complicated, I'm a CPA member and I have a different role already in their record).
I have two options now.
1. Give everything to CO and let him assess my experience.
2. Get my Experience assessed from CA or IPA. Only negative point what would CO think after seeing degree assessment from CPA and Experience assessment from CA or IPA.

Which option is better?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Important change to Work Experience points

DHA have changed the way that they will assess work experience points for some occupations.

https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/

Does that mean if acs removed 2 years experience we can still claim points for that 2 years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Important change to Work Experience points*

Iscah just released this news! Does anyone know details about this?
Does that mean I can now select my 1-year work experience that was used for VETASSESS skill assessment as relevant?


https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/


----------



## serene_dog (Dec 31, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Important change to Work Experience points
> 
> DHA have changed the way that they will assess work experience points for some occupations.
> 
> ...


Excellent news for offshore applicants!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

zak88 said:


> Iscah just released this news! Does anyone know details about this?
> Does that mean I can now select my 1-year work experience that was used for VETASSESS skill assessment as relevant?
> 
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/


I just read this and feel like it too ambiguous. It does not say what occupations are included and what not. And doing this feel like the skill assessment authority becomes redundant. At the end of the day what difference it would make if they only invite 100-200 ppl each month.


----------



## vicvic (Dec 5, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Important change to Work Experience points
> 
> DHA have changed the way that they will assess work experience points for some occupations.
> 
> ...


Anyone can find the official source of this announcement? Thanks!


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

serene_dog said:


> Excellent news for offshore applicants!




Yes. But not sure how the points going to be awarded. Does that mean we need to modify the EOI to claim the experience points deducted by ACS? Couldn’t find any official information from DHA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Does this mean the 2 yrs which ACS deducts from overseas experience can now be claimed?

Can someone please confirm if this is correct?



Rahul_AUS said:


> Important change to Work Experience points
> 
> DHA have changed the way that they will assess work experience points for some occupations.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

What ?? How ?? When ?? And ? WTF

Seriously they have thrown another spanner into it.
I'm not sure to celebrate or not. How will they implement or check this? ie Even if we claim in our EOI by marking the work exp as "Relevant", would CO ask for extra documentation to prove it (that were not asked by skill assessment authority) and a hell a lot of surprises would await us.
Again all DOEs gonna change. 
And do we do skill assessment again ? Money making scam this is.
Skill assessment authorities have now become a joke.

This feels like a thriller movie now ! 
What could be the thought process behind this change?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

With the new announcement, expect more and more people being able to claim 100 points and sooo many more people being able to claim 95 points. 

ACS deducts 6 years if you have non-ICT degree and people used to claim points for exp after those 6 years. If the news by iscah is true. People will now be able to claim for those 6 years gone. ??? maybe?? maybe Not?? 

The text written by Isach is too ambiguous and iscah have determined their own meaning based on that text and have provided an example.

Also adding that I tried to find the text posted by iscah and cannot find it anywhere


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

The degree has to be in that relevant skill to claim those deducted experience years. So a non-IT degree won't be able to claim those 6 years as the degree is not relevant.




GandalfandBilbo said:


> With the new announcement, expect more and more people being able to claim 100 points and sooo many more people being able to claim 95 points.
> 
> ACS deducts 6 years if you have non-ICT degree and people used to claim points for exp after those 6 years. If the news by iscah is true. People will now be able to claim for those 6 years gone. ??? maybe?? maybe Not??
> 
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> With the new announcement, expect more and more people being able to claim 100 points and sooo many more people being able to claim 95 points.
> 
> ACS deducts 6 years if you have non-ICT degree and people used to claim points for exp after those 6 years. If the news by iscah is true. People will now be able to claim for those 6 years gone. ??? maybe?? maybe Not??
> 
> ...


Even I am very keen to find the actual official source for this news.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> The degree has to be in that relevant skill to claim those deducted experience years. So a non-IT degree won't be able to claim those 6 years as the degree is not relevant.


That is what iscah have interpreted from what they have understood from the text, read the text yourself, can you understand what DHA is saying? 



> If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.


More beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level

Does this mean that, claim the work exp point but DHA will decide based on ANZSCO if your work exp was at a skilled level? So they can either accept or reject the the work exp you have claimed which was deducted from skills authority. If they reject it, it means you claimed the wrong points and your PR is rejected, if they accept it, it's all good? I am confused


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

It makes sense to what you said.



GandalfandBilbo said:


> That is what iscah have interpreted from what they have understood from the text, read the text yourself, can you understand what DHA is saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> That is what iscah have interpreted from what they have understood from the text, read the text yourself, can you understand what DHA is saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it doesn't matter much coz only 100-250 invitations each round mean most of folks here don't meet the required points.
And 190 state sponsorship doesn't give a s!t about how many points you have.


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

_If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then *decision makers should consider* the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level._

Yeah sounds very scary to overclaim points and leave the rest to the CO to decide ! Basically to gamble few $$$ and waiting times, skill assessments, english tests etc

ANZSCO skill level for 261313 is level 1 , which says, like below, ( and to confuse us it is more generic too )

https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/0/598C2E23628BB8FDCA2575DF002DA6B8?opendocument

Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. _In some instances_ relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

aussie_lover said:


> _If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then *decision makers should consider* the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level._
> 
> Yeah sounds very scary to overclaim points and leave the rest to the CO to decide ! Basically to gamble few $$$ and waiting times, skill assessments, english tests etc
> 
> ...


Exactly, this is sketchy af and Iscah giving their own meaning to the text (which I still have not been able to find anywhere) adds more gas to the fire


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Well lets not talk about fire at the moment, if you know what I mean


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussie_lover said:


> _If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then *decision makers should consider* the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level._
> 
> Yeah sounds very scary to overclaim points and leave the rest to the CO to decide ! Basically to gamble few $$$ and waiting times, skill assessments, english tests etc
> 
> ...


No one in their right mind would risk to claim points for experience that is deducted by ACS

Don’t know about other skills assessment agencies


Cheers


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

NB said:


> No one in their right mind would risk to claim points for experience that is deducted by ACS
> 
> Don’t know about other skills assessment agencies
> 
> ...


My question got lost somewhere in the recent new, help anyone??

HI NB/other senior members,
Just a quick question to know you opinion on something.
I have a degree assessment from CPA as Auditor and have lodged my EOI based on that.
I have Australian Experience but haven't got it assessed. I know it's not compulsory to get it assessed and I can send all my experience documents to CO directly with visa App, Right?

I am unable to get it assessed from CPA for other reason.(Reason is complicated, I'm a CPA member and I have a different role already in their record).
I have two options now.
1. Give everything to CO and let him assess my experience.
2. Get my Experience assessed from CA or IPA. Only negative point what would CO think after seeing degree assessment from CPA and Experience assessment from CA or IPA.

Which option is better?


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

aussie_lover said:


> What ?? How ?? When ?? And ? WTF
> 
> Seriously they have thrown another spanner into it.
> I'm not sure to celebrate or not. How will they implement or check this? ie Even if we claim in our EOI by marking the work exp as "Relevant", would CO ask for extra documentation to prove it (that were not asked by skill assessment authority) and a hell .....


The way I read this is as follows. In our ACS outcome letter, education is assessed as ICT Major or ICT Minor (in case of ICT applicants). Along with that they mention the work experience closely related to education and mention the date from which the work ex to be counted for claiming points which is usually after 2 or 4 years of deduction.

With this new change, I believe the date to calculate the work ex will become obsolete and all the experience assessed closely related to education will be used for claiming points. Any other work experience not related will not be counted.

Also, in the case of RPL and ICT Minor, the standard deduction will remain to compensate for having education in a different field compared to work ex.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Lay Lee said:


> My question got lost somewhere in the recent new, help anyone??
> 
> HI NB/other senior members,
> Just a quick question to know you opinion on something.
> ...


It's correct that you don't need working experience assessment, CO can do it.


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask for advise. My husband's IELTS will expire on 21 January (3 years). In case he'll get an invite on the 11th, does he have to retake IELTS for the visa application?


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

FkHxje said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to ask for advise. My husband's IELTS will expire on 21 January (3 years). In case he'll get an invite on the 11th, does he have to retake IELTS for the visa application?


No. Once he receives an invitation, all the points will freeze and no need to renew ACS or IELTS.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> No one in their right mind would risk to claim points for experience that is deducted by ACS
> 
> Don’t know about other skills assessment agencies
> 
> ...


Hahah, in these times you can never tell. People are very desperate for any points they can get their hands on.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hahah, in these times you can never tell. People are very desperate for any points they can get their hands on.


Hmm lets see, I am really hopeful with this. Exact same points breakdown as you just age is 25 that leaves me at 90 points. I just hope I get 1 big round otherwise no choice but to go back :/
DOE is 01/07


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Hmm lets see, I am really hopeful with this. Exact same points breakdown as you just age is 25 that leaves me at 90 points. I just hope I get 1 big round otherwise no choice but to go back :/
> DOE is 01/07


Are you below the Age of 25 or over 33 ?


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Are you below the Age of 25 or over 33 ?


I just turned 23 last month


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> I just turned 23 last month


So you completed Bachelors in Aus
Education industry is going to suffer so hard for the July intake

I have multiple friends in your situation.

I have one friend who completed Masters 6 months after me but won't turn 25 until his 485 expires. He also will be stuck at 90 points too


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> So you completed Bachelors in Aus
> Education industry is going to suffer so hard for the July intake
> 
> I have multiple friends in your situation.
> ...


Yes, I did.
I mean if you think about it it is stupid, no "Asian" origin in their right mind will have a few gap years between year 12 and bachelors.
So DHA is telling us, If you've done a bachelors in Australia. You cannot get a Permament residency cus no way you can get 95 points even after literally passing all test and getting a job. :/ Preety stupid... it's almost unfair as if we've been cheated told something else when we came to Australia and changed the rules after getting our money. My visa expires May 2020. So 4 more rounds until April. What do you think I should do? Apply student Visa? or go back to Home country? Is there a chance that eventually I'll get my Invite even at 90 points? i m very close with my DOE 01/07


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Yes, I did.
> I mean if you think about it it is stupid, no "Asian" origin in their right mind will have a few gap years between year 12 and bachelors.
> So DHA is telling us, If you've done a bachelors in Australia. You cannot get a Permament residency cus no way you can get 95 points even after literally passing all test and getting a job. :/ Preety stupid... it's almost unfair as if we've been cheated told something else when we came to Australia and changed the rules after getting our money. My visa expires May 2020. So 4 more rounds until April. What do you think I should do? Apply student Visa? or go back to Home country? Is there a chance that eventually I'll get my Invite even at 90 points? i m very close with my DOE 01/07


If your occupation is 2613 you are close, the biggest factor is you have an earlier DOE, if you notice the pattern of invites, 2 small month 1 big month, Jan should be big maybe around 800-1000, won't be more than 1000.

Feb-March will be small round, April will be a big one and this is where 90 points with July-Aug DOE will get invited. If its an occupation other than 2613, I cannot say as they move really slow compared to 2613. 

If you are employed, you can try for 482 TSS visa, ask your employee if they are willing to, it will buy you more time. Applying for student visa is a whole different life. You will lose your job, savings if you have any it will be gone, if you don't than you have to earn more with 20hr per week restriction. 

There is also 407 training visa, also for 2 years. If you can convince your employer you can easily apply for either 482 or 407. I don't recommend student visa as it will be a different life and constant struggle.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Pretty similar boat to be honest. I'm stuck at 90 points with 10th of September DOE. I will be able to get 95 after May. 2613 - software engineer

My Visa expires on the 31st of January.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Pretty similar boat to be honest. I'm stuck at 90 points with 10th of September DOE. I will be able to get 95 after May. 2613 - software engineer
> 
> My Visa expires on the 31st of January.


I am non-pro rata occupation. ICT Security Specialist :/ 262112 dunnow if that makes a difference. Seriously stressed out.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

vish0299 said:


> Yes, I did.
> I mean if you think about it it is stupid, no "Asian" origin in their right mind will have a few gap years between year 12 and bachelors.
> So DHA is telling us, If you've done a bachelors in Australia. You cannot get a Permament residency cus no way you can get 95 points even after literally passing all test and getting a job. :/ Preety stupid... it's almost unfair as if we've been cheated told something else when we came to Australia and changed the rules after getting our money. My visa expires May 2020. So 4 more rounds until April. What do you think I should do? Apply student Visa? or go back to Home country? Is there a chance that eventually I'll get my Invite even at 90 points? i m very close with my DOE 01/07


Pretty much. Australia gets hundreds of thousands international students graduating from their universities, there is no way they can/will grant all of them PR just because they've studied here - those days are long gone. You need more skills and work experience.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Pretty much. Australia gets hundreds of thousands international students graduating from their universities, there is no way they can/will grant all of them PR just because they've studied here - those days are long gone. You need more skills and work experience.


Yeah they are not realising how much the australian economoy will take a hit from this.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Pretty much. Australia gets hundreds of thousands international students graduating from their universities, there is no way they can/will grant all of them PR just because they've studied here - those days are long gone. You need more skills and work experience.


I am not saying that they give PR to everyone graduating. But literally no way to get a PR with a bachelors. Max you can achieve is 90 points, unless you've taken 2 gap year. Never thought being young would play at a disadvantage in life lol.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> I am not saying that they give PR to everyone graduating. But literally no way to get a PR with a bachelors. Max you can achieve is 90 points, unless you've taken 2 gap year. Never thought being young would play at a disadvantage in life lol.


It's true they can't do master research phd... And they only invite 95.
You guys can do PY for non prodata like me no PY option at all
So 189 is pretty much dumped now.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

It seems like someone just too much anxious about additional skilled points.

This is “skilled migration” not “point competition migration”. 

If do not skilled enough then go work for longer period. Obtain more experience.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

dybydx said:


> It seems like someone just too much anxious about additional skilled points.
> 
> This is “skilled migration” not “point competition migration”.
> 
> If do not skilled enough then go work for longer period. Obtain more experience.


Its not about skilled migration anymore, its point migration literally.

People with highest points get in, rest don't. Gaining more experience does not help anymore in 189


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Its not about skilled migration anymore, its point migration literally.
> 
> People with highest points get in, rest don't. Gaining more experience does not help anymore in 189


Yeah exactly, How is being able to translate between two languages anyway nearly related to any skill in the SOL haha :focus:


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

vish0299 said:


> I am not saying that they give PR to everyone graduating. But literally no way to get a PR with a bachelors. Max you can achieve is 90 points, unless you've taken 2 gap year. Never thought being young would play at a disadvantage in life lol.


Yeah, it makes sense in terms of the governments point of view. Fresh graduates are not skilled/experienced enough. You get +5 points for being 25-33 of age so they're not really looking for young migrants.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Any chances for 2613...85 points ...In this round...DOE 30 June 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

prash205 said:


> Any chances for 2613...85 points ...In this round...DOE 30 June
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Let’s see whether they are inviting people at 90 points at first place , then we can think about 85


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah, it makes sense in terms of the governments point of view. Fresh graduates are not skilled/experienced enough. You get +5 points for being 25-33 of age so they're not really looking for young migrants.


Incorrect. International students are a big portion of australia's economy. This will have massive effects on australia's economy. More and more people will opt out from studying in australia since it's a massive eff around. They're going to take a big hit.

Australia always thinks short term gains. The current government is behaving this way just to boast about some stats. Things are not good long term. The only thing australia has going on for it is mining. Say china pulls out? what then? Australia will be in deep waters.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Dont think there will be much invites this month as well considering the fires that are going on.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

In FOI,. Only 381 90 pointers of 2613 code were there...Till 17 Nov...
If 2k invites come ..Then some 85 pointers will also get invited 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

prash205 said:


> In FOI,. Only 381 90 pointers of 2613 code were there...Till 17 Nov...
> If 2k invites come ..Then some 85 pointers will also get invited
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


1. There won't be 2k invites
2. 2613 is not the only occupation out there
3. From 17 Nov to today there would have been increase in 90 pointers not only in 2613 but for all occupations.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

malithloki said:


> Dont think there will be much invites this month as well considering the fires that are going on.


Fires and invites are not related at all


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Wafz said:


> outrageous_view said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it makes sense in terms of the governments point of view. Fresh graduates are not skilled/experienced enough. You get +5 points for being 25-33 of age so they're not really looking for young migrants.
> ...


The priorities and concerns are different. This is about immigration and talent. The recent visa changes happened because they were concerned about over population and unskilled applications, not so much about the international students economy.

The impact in international students are all speculations right now. In my opinion, I doubt it'll have a big impact on students. People will still come here to study. Majority of the international students I know actually finished studies and just went home willingly.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> The priorities and concerns are different. This is about immigration and talent. The recent visa changes happened because they were concerned about over population and unskilled applications, not so much about the international students economy.
> 
> The impact in international students are all speculations right now. In my opinion, I doubt it'll have a big impact on students. People will still come here to study. Majority of the international students I know actually finished studies and just went home willingly.


That is true, a lot of them go back, but people from SE countries, Indians Majorly, come to Aus to study with a singular goal in their minds which is to get a PR, now as education agents learn that chances of PR are getting slimmer, they will advice students not to opt for Australia. 

In my opinion: Overall the strategy of the government is to allow people to come in australia and live temporarily for longer periods of time. 

Regional study + 485 = 6 years (7 if Bachelors)
Regional center study + 485 = 5 years (6 if Bachelors)

Apply for 491 after that = 5 years of more temporary visa 

they will happily hand out temp visas but not PR visas moving forward.

Now someone who stays in Aus for 6 years in regional would not want to move back, so they will apply for student visa or another temporary visa. 

In short PR is going to be tougher and tougher

and as more and more students realize this, they won't come to Aus

Look at Canada, they are openly inviting more and more people and giving PR's like candies


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> That is true, a lot of them go back, but people from SE countries, Indians Majorly, come to Aus to study with a singular goal in their minds which is to get a PR, now as education agents learn that chances of PR are getting slimmer, they will advice students not to opt for Australia.
> 
> In my opinion: Overall the strategy of the government is to allow people to come in australia and live temporarily for longer periods of time.
> 
> ...


Canada has a very harsh climate not suited for Asian population who are mainly migrating 
So Canada is not a viable option for most applicants unless they are desperate to migrate at any cost anywhere 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm honestly not sure why everyone says to go for Canadian PR or that it's easy, I filled out the form to calculate my points and I was no where near the cut off.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Canada has a very harsh climate not suited for Asian population who are mainly migrating
> So Canada is not a viable option for most applicants unless they are desperate to migrate at any cost anywhere
> 
> Cheers


Agreed, but most of friends in India who think about overseas studies/PR think about Canada and USA only, they never think about Aus, IDK why. But i am pretty sure desperate migrants have already booked their plane tickets for Canada because Migration Agencies even in Australia are advertising Canada study and PR options, starting IELTS classes for Canada as well


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

I believe Jan invitation can be as low. (this is my assumption btw stay pos guys *_*)

as I think 

1. the number of applications being processed by DHA is also a major factor to decide the number of invitations. also known as maintaining pipeline. 

2. applications received in 2017-2018 financial year is currently being processed, i believe they are up to march 2019 (rough assumption based on immitracker), and 2017-2018 invitations were huge >22,000. 

3. processing time is being delayed as they officially announced that they will prioritize regional visas over 189

4. combined with the fact that they halved 189 invitations this financial year, and the high volume of applications on their hand already, it somewhat sounds reasonable for them to keep it at low level aiming reduction in pipeline for a smooth transition, transition as in huge 189 cap reduction happened this year. it is logical to think that they have to reduce applications in the pipeline accordingly to the new cap they've set + possible loss of labour resources within the immigration department as more people will be processing regional visas. 

I believe this could be the reason 2019 have not been looking great but if what I believe is true, once they clear 2017-2018 application, the invitation will naturally go up as they don't have much to process in this financial year but of course not as high as it used to be. 

if they are up to applications lodged in march, I believe the time is near, considering they only issued 100 for three months in a row from April 2019 but could be a lil too early to expect high numbers in january. 

I'm no professional in terms of immigration trends nor do i work for immigration agency, this is just a mere assumption that i came to conclude. but what i believe is correct, 2020-2021 financial year cannot be as bad as 2019-2020. 

People are naturally more prone to be pessimistic when they are frustrated. we are all frustrated, don't get soaked in the negativity too much tho. if you are sitting at 90 or even 85, there seems to be still enough room for hope. except accountants and for 80s and below, the number of people is just high enough to say as that there isn't much chance. 

again, this is just what I think not a fact or a professional analytic report.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> I believe Jan invitation can be as low. (this is my assumption btw stay pos guys *_*)
> 
> as I think
> 
> ...


Everywhere you have used 2017-2018 needs to be replaced with 2018-2019

2017-2018 Financial year was 2 years ago
2018-2019 Last Year
2019-2020 Current Year
2020-2021 Next Year

SMH


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Everywhere you have used 2017-2018 needs to be replaced with 2018-2019
> 
> 2017-2018 Financial year was 2 years ago
> 2018-2019 Last Year
> ...


oh **** lol my bad yesss I meant 2018-2019


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

2 days more guys best luck to 90p folks. 95p guys should have received an invitation for sure


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Good luck guys..I just got off from the race as Victoria rewarded our commitments and effort for last 2+ years.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

I am in the same boat as many here. 
TR Visa expiring in March. Current sitting at 85 points 2613 with an EOI dated 21st March 2019.
I am slightly lucky since my employer had agreed to get me a 482 business visa. Getting a PR is not as easy as I thought it was. It's a waiting game

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I'm honestly not sure why everyone says to go for Canadian PR or that it's easy, I filled out the form to calculate my points and I was no where near the cut off.


yeah my point exactly, Canada is very lenient towards refugees, not skilled migration.


----------



## SKanchan (Sep 29, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Good luck guys..I just got off from the race as Victoria rewarded our commitments and effort for last 2+ years.


Congratulations exlipse!!! If I am not wrong, for VIC 190, people with ANZCO code 2613 just need to select Victoria as their preferred state in the EOI right? No need to register before the state invite, right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> 2 days more guys best luck to 90p folks. 95p guys should have received an invitation for sure




If they issue 1500 invites , most of the 90 pointers will be invited . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

ahujahooman said:


> If they issue 1500 invites , most of the 90 pointers will be invited .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this happens, what are the chances for 85 pointers this FY?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Just got invite Auditor 189, 95 points , doe 22.09.2019


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Invitation round a day early! 90 pts DOE 6 august 2613 invited!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

DOE 5/8/19
261112
90 pts
invitation received (not me, my friend)

seems like a 1000 round


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone with 2335 code invited??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Lay Lee said:


> Just got invite Auditor 189, 95 points , doe 22.09.2019


I'm a doctor with an MBBS and MSc, maximum age points, 6 years experience and superior English and I can only get 85 points  I can't understand how people get 95+.. Do you have a Nobel prize?


----------



## serene_dog (Dec 31, 2019)

expat91 said:


> DOE 5/8/19
> 261112
> 90 pts
> invitation received (not me, my friend)
> ...


Definitely a huge round! Good news 😉


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

From a Chinese agent: Accountant 9/Oct 95
Seems like a 2000 round


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Correction: accountant 95, 9/Sep not invited. Auditor: 11/Dec 95 invites.


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank You, God!!!
And, Thank You everyone for being there always... 


Invited Today!!!
189 
ANZSCO: 2613
POINTS: 90
DOE: JULY 27, 2019


----------



## anmolseban (Dec 2, 2019)

Anyone with anzsco code, 263312 and 90 points have received the invite?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

MM67 said:


> Thank You, God!!!
> And, Thank You everyone for being there always...
> 
> 
> ...


many congrats! did you always have 90 points


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> MM67 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You, God!!!
> ...



Was at 80 on July 27 and got 10 points for Single on Nov 16 without changing effective date...


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

I know! I'm offshore and most I can get to is 85. I've honestly never been more interested in the number 85 in my entire life until now! 

Besides, tbh, if they got the Nobel Prize then then could just apply for the Distinguished Talent Visa. Lol.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

huge round of invitation,good start for 2020!

data will provide to everybody soon! congratuations to anyone who received invitation tonight


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Any accountants invited at 95?


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> Correction: accountant 95, 9/Sep not invited. Auditor: 11/Dec 95 invites.


hi, could you please clarify on this. Does this mean no accountants at 95 got invited?


----------



## phqtuyen (Jan 9, 2020)

*eoi update*

Hi guys,

Congrazts to all who was invited. I have one question, I received my CCL result on the morning of 13/07/2019, and I updated my eoi accordingly that afternoon (11:30 am). Is that a valid eoi, or I can only claim points on the date AFTER I received the CCL result. @NB. Much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

phqtuyen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congrazts to all who was invited. I have one question, I received my CCL result on the morning of 13/07/2019, and I updated my eoi accordingly that afternoon (11:30 am). Is that a valid eoi, or I can only claim points on the date AFTER I received the CCL result. @NB. Much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Don't worry, its valid


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Got Invited


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> My guess for Jan round is 1000-1200 invites


As predicted



GandalfandBilbo said:


> So I did some research for two occupations 2611 and 2613
> 
> As someone mentioned in December round 79 2613 people were invited at 95 points
> 
> ...



It makes sense that Auditors at 95 were invited because there were 0 at 100 points before and after the Dec 11 round. 

Also probably accountants at 95 with DOE as old as a year should have been invited

As only 381 people at 2613 probably half are cleared, I am seeing invites till August so thats good. 

For 2611 people with DOE till May or June should have been invited


----------



## phqtuyen (Jan 9, 2020)

90 points 13/07/2019 Invites. Best of luck for the rest of you. Funnily this is the only round which I do not stay up at night!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

This opens possibilities for 85 pointers whose EOIs didn't change after the November change!


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> This opens possibilities for 85 pointers whose EOIs didn't change after the November change!




Just a heads up there are still a lot of ppl sitting at 9 due to 16/11 change. So chances for 85 is still mere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

Did anyone got invited at 90 points with late August or after doe for 2613?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone got invited at 90 points with late August or after doe for 2613?


6th August posted by 



AusPat2013 said:


> Invitation round a day early! 90 pts DOE 6 august 2613 invited!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Latest I have seen


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyoen for 262112 got invited at 90? I am still awaiting my agent to confirm. My doe was 01/07 but its pro-rata so not sure


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Congratulations to all of them who has got invitation. Have anyone got invitation who reached 90 points after 16th nov in 2613 ?


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Congratulations to all of them who has got invitation. Have anyone got invitation who reached 90 points after 16th nov in 2613 ?


You predicted correct. Small small big small small big thing


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


People on iscah post commented they got invited with doe 13/09/2019 for 2613 !


----------



## ychi40 (Aug 24, 2019)

Got invited this morning. 261112 90 points! DOE 16/08/2019


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ahh 5p more congrats to all guys who got invited last round. Now 90 is a new cut off point. Last year 75 lol


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> That is what iscah have interpreted from what they have understood from the text, read the text yourself, can you understand what DHA is saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A case officer deals with all applicants right from a fruit picker to a rocket scientist 
Can he have specialised knowledge of all the occupations in the Anzsco code ?
That’s why DHA have appointed specific agencies to vet each Anzsco code with specialists of that field and decide the applicants competence 


If applicants start claiming points for experience even which is disallowed during skills assessment, it will be a windfall for DHA by way of visa fees they will earn through rejection 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Got invited !!! 
2613 
Doe - 14/08/2019
Points -90 


I am gonna go cry now. 
Good luck everyone and congratulations!!


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Accountant 95 points. DOE 08/19. No invite. Looks like there is no hope for accountants unless you have 100+


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GOT INVITED. 
189 90 points 10th September DOE - Software Engineer
491 (Family stream) 105 12th of December DOE - Software Engineer

Good luck everyone.

Also I won't change my mind now and be like "Yo au PR is a privilege" no it's not, it's a right that is earned.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Wafz said:


> GOT INVITED.
> 189 90 points 10th September DOE - Software Engineer
> 491 (Family stream) 105 12th of December DOE - Software Engineer
> 
> ...


Congratulations, You deserve it matey


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

uk25 said:


> Accountant 95 points. DOE 08/19. No invite. Looks like there is no hope for accountants unless you have 100+


Somebody with DOE of April 19 got invited with 95 points Accountants .. 
I am still trying to get more info on it.

Still some hope I guess.

My DOE is July 19.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> A case officer deals with all applicants right from a fruit picker to a rocket scientist
> Can he have specialised knowledge of all the occupations in the Anzsco code ?
> That’s why DHA have appointed specific agencies to vet each Anzsco code with specialists of that field and decide the applicants competence
> 
> ...


I think that is DHA's aim, get more money with visa rejections


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Based on the amount of people who have got invited, I am guessing this is probably the biggest round of this FY as of yet

Around 1700 invites is my guess


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I got invited today for 189 visa!! My DOE 12/09/2019, Developer Programmer on 90 points  Congratulations to everyone who got invited, and keep faith who are yet to be invited. This process teaches you a lot, specially patience and hardwork.


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Got invited !!!
> 2613
> Doe - 14/08/2019
> Points -90
> ...


You deserve it !!!!!!!!


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Wafz said:


> GOT INVITED.
> 189 90 points 10th September DOE - Software Engineer
> 491 (Family stream) 105 12th of December DOE - Software Engineer
> 
> ...


Great Wafi, finally good luck has hit us!


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> Hi Everyone, I got invited today for 189 visa!! My DOE 12/09/2019, Developer Programmer on 90 points  Congratulations to everyone who got invited, and keep faith who are yet to be invited. This process teaches you a lot, specially patience and hardwork.


I just have a very simple question. It might sound silly but still requesting to clarify this. Did u get invite in your email address?? or did u get the invite in skill select??


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> I just have a very simple question. It might sound silly but still requesting to clarify this. Did u get invite in your email address?? or did u get the invite in skill select??


Both


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi all,

Just so let you guys know, I have received an invite today (10-Jan) with 90 points on 16/Nov as a non-pro rata applicant.

looks like a very big round. Good luck everyone!

cheers,


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just so let you guys know, I have received an invite today (10-Jan) with 90 points on 16/Nov as a non-pro rata applicant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Enjoy your day


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi All,

Finally received an invite after 6 months of waiting... my details are below:

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst 
Points Score: 90
DOE: 19/07/2019

Its been a very long journey and still a long way to go.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg congratulations.
Non Pro rata moving very fast now!
Awesome news of hope!


----------



## anmolseban (Dec 2, 2019)

Anyone with anzsco code, 263312 and 90 points have received the invite? DOE Nov 2019.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Omg congratulations.
> Non Pro rata moving very fast now!
> Awesome news of hope!


any updates for Accountants ????


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Folks, I am having 85 points for 189 since Oct 2019. My ACS will be expiring this 5thMarch 2020 ( i.e completes 2 years). Could you please advise if I have to renew it. 

Just hoping if Feb 2020 will be big round as well.


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

akjsap29 said:


> Hi Folks, I am having 85 points for 189 since Oct 2019. My ACS will be expiring this 5thMarch 2020 ( i.e completes 2 years). Could you please advise if I have to renew it.
> 
> Just hoping if Feb 2020 will be big round as well.


I think it will be valid till 31st March as ACS works on mm/yy format.
So, in this case you have Feb and March rounds.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Any 233914 got invitations?


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks. I hope next round too will be a big one.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

hsran said:


> Any 233914 got invitations?


No 2339 categories was invited in this round unfortunately.


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just so let you guys know, I have received an invite today (10-Jan) with 90 points on 16/Nov as a non-pro rata applicant.
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny,

My husband has not receive an invitation yet. He also has 90 pts with DOE 16-Nov for a non-pro rata occupation.

Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

FkHxje said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> My husband has not receive an invitation yet. He also has 90 pts with DOE 16-Nov for a non-pro rata occupation.
> 
> Congratulations to you!!!


According to ISCAH data, my case seemed to be the last to be invited. It may cut down to hours.....


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

No invite here kinda losing hope

90pts - 2613 - DOE: Oct11,2019


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Congratulations! Enjoy driving Uber, Menulog here!


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Wafz and GandalfBilbo ....congrats to you guys and others who got invited. ....i hoped for Wafz to get invite as his was expiring end of month and now i am hoping i will get invite too...fingers crossed will save around 15k plus pain of working 2 hours p/w for another year....hopes are high.....


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Iscah has posted their unofficial findings.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oracle.manu said:


> I think it will be valid till 31st March as ACS works on mm/yy format.
> So, in this case you have Feb and March rounds.


Nope
EOI has nothing to do with ACS format
Any invite after 5th March means that it’s a wrong claim of points
If you want to continue your EOI beyond 5th March you should apply now for the assessment as ACS will take 6 weeks for results 

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

*20


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Nope
> EOI has nothing to do with ACS format
> Any invite after 5th March means that it’s a wrong claim of points
> If you want to continue your EOI beyond 5th March you should apply now for the assessment as ACS will take 6 weeks for results
> ...


Thanks NB for the clarification.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone in the Forum, analyzed the Pros and Cons of applying the 491 visa?
Which regions contains IT jobs like could architect, secuirty architect etc. Did anyone thought of giving it a try if nothing happens with 189 and 190?
Did anyone of my friends in the forum analyzed the chances of getting the PR and its cost, if one complete 3 years of eligibility criteria with $53900 income?

Any inputs regarding the same will be very helpful... Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just so let you guys know, I have received an invite today (10-Jan) with 90 points on 16/Nov as a non-pro rata applicant.
> 
> ...


Good to you Jenny, :clap2::clap2: 
I'm 5p behind, where to get that lol


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Good to you Jenny, :clap2::clap2:
> I'm 5p behind, where to get that lol


Same here! Where to get this 5p!! :confused2:


----------



## jayej (Jan 8, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just so let you guys know, I have received an invite today (10-Jan) with 90 points on 16/Nov as a non-pro rata applicant.
> 
> ...


Congrats Jenny! Nice to hear good news from a fellow life scientist 
Not that it matters now, but how come you couldn't claim the 10 points for specialist education qualification with a PhD in science? (would have given you 100 points in total)


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jayej said:


> Congrats Jenny! Nice to hear good news from a fellow life scientist
> Not that it matters now, but how come you couldn't claim the 10 points for specialist education qualification with a PhD in science? (would have given you 100 points in total)


because of me doing clinical science so my PhD was enrolled in medical school hence the code does not match


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> because of me doing clinical science so my PhD was enrolled in medical school hence the code does not match


I am in a similar situation. I am unable to claim 10 points because of my PhD course is under Medical Studies, although it was related to biological sciences.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-10th-january-2020-189s-491s/

Iscah doesn't show that result. Inform them too!!


----------



## Singla86 (Oct 26, 2018)

Are you referring to onshore or offshore candidates? I think offshore candidates doesnt have a chance for 491 in any state as all of them need a valid job offer. Isnt it?


aseempathak said:


> Has anyone in the Forum, analyzed the Pros and Cons of applying the 491 visa?
> Which regions contains IT jobs like could architect, secuirty architect etc. Did anyone thought of giving it a try if nothing happens with 189 and 190?
> Did anyone of my friends in the forum analyzed the chances of getting the PR and its cost, if one complete 3 years of eligibility criteria with $53900 income?
> 
> Any inputs regarding the same will be very helpful... Please share your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singla86 said:


> Are you referring to onshore or offshore candidates? I think offshore candidates doesnt have a chance for 491 in any state as all of them need a valid job offer. Isnt it?


Better to recheck each state for your Anzsco code rather then relying on a blanket statement 

Cheers


----------



## Singla86 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry for not being specific. I am referring to job code 261311- Analyst programmer.


NB said:


> Singla86 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to onshore or offshore candidates? I think offshore candidates doesnt have a chance for 491 in any state as all of them need a valid job offer. Isnt it?
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-10th-january-2020-189s-491s/
> 
> Iscah doesn't show that result. Inform them too!!


in the first version they it was correct but I don't know what happened. they are my agent


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

akjsap29 said:


> Hi Folks, I am having 85 points for 189 since Oct 2019. My ACS will be expiring this 5thMarch 2020 ( i.e completes 2 years). Could you please advise if I have to renew it.
> 
> Just hoping if Feb 2020 will be big round as well.


I wish you get it before march but the trend looks like they giving out a big round once every 3 months, if this pattern continue then the next big round will be in April 2020. Now, during these 3 months a lot of 90 pointers will pile up and the big round will be eatern up by them so chances of 85 points are really really low.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone with 85 points got invited in this round?


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> According to ISCAH data, my case seemed to be the last to be invited. It may cut down to hours.....


Hi Jenny, congrats, you got invited with a nov 16 doe, can you please tell us your ANSZCO code? I am also non pro rata with 90 pts DOE Oct/19. My code is 262112. Thanks.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone with 85 points got invited in this round?


No!!!!


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks Manu and NB for your inputs. Somehow my agent is telling me saying both skill assessment (ACS) and PTE are valid for 36 months.


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

akjsap29 said:


> Thanks Manu and NB for your inputs. Somehow my agent is telling me saying both skill assessment (ACS) and PTE are valid for 36 months.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skills-assessment

Your skills assessment must also be valid at the time you are invited to apply for a points tested visa. Validity periods are calculated as follows:

If no validity period is shown on a skills assessment, the assessment is valid for 3 years from date of issue,
If the validity period shown on a skills assessment is less than 3 years, the assessment is valid for the period stated on the assessment,
If the validity period shown on a skills assessment is more than 3 years, the assessment is valid for three years from date of assessment.


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks, I will submit for the renewal of ACS.


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

zak88 said:


> I am in a similar situation. I am unable to claim 10 points because of my PhD course is under Medical Studies, although it was related to biological sciences.


Okay so just to double check I did the right thing in my EOI - so for Education History I selected "Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology". I'm applying under Biotechnologist (234514) and my Masters degree states "Master of Science in Medicine". Was in AML and involved the usual Biotech stuff - DNA/PCR/Sequencing etc. Definitely wasn't a MMED - Master of Medicine degree.

So, just to confirm my selection for Education History was correct? And why do they split all these degrees up into "SBT" or other. Granted I know you get more points if it fits whatever SBT criteria they want, but is there any other advantage for a SBT degree?

Thanks.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

I am talking about off-shore applicants. My ANZSCO code is 263111 and I can only apply for VIC as state sponsorship. 
I am tensed as no one is getting invite at 85 points. I am not sure till how long I should wait. Should I apply for 491 or should I wait. This is because i will be 33 in September, 2020 amd 5 pts will be then deducted from my account. So I am not sure if I should wait or should I go for 491 else i might even lose chance in 491 as well. 
It would be great if anyone can Enlighten me to what to do. Should I wait or should I go for 491.

=====================
For 189
ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts

EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.

For 190 --VIC
ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
Skilled spouse: 5pts
State sponsership: 5 pts.
Total: 90 pts

EOI updated: 3rd November, 2019.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

^^what is skilled spouse in the state sponsorship?


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Business Analyst


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

but why do you have this separation?

spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
Skilled spouse: 5pts

aren't these two same?


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts---Skill assessment points
Skilled spouse: 5pts---points increased after 16th November, 2019...(apology for the confusion)


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

after November changes 5 points are allocated for skill assessment and 5 points for competent English, if I am not wrong. Is it different for Business Analyst?


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

sidney_jec said:


> after November changes 5 points are allocated for skill assessment and 5 points for competent English, if I am not wrong. Is it different for Business Analyst?


No you are not wrong its just the same.
So in short, after 16 Nov-2019 I am on 85 points for 189. and 90 points for 190 (VIC)

It would be great if you can suggest anything on the query i have shared.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

if you ask me my personal opinion, I will take whatever I get at this time. be it 491 or 190 or 189. I am ineligible for 491 for all the states and eligible for 190 for Victoria only. So, pretty shortchanged


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

aseempathak said:


> I am talking about off-shore applicants. My ANZSCO code is 263111 and I can only apply for VIC as state sponsorship.
> I am tensed as no one is getting invite at 85 points. I am not sure till how long I should wait. Should I apply for 491 or should I wait. This is because i will be 33 in September, 2020 amd 5 pts will be then deducted from my account. So I am not sure if I should wait or should I go for 491 else i might even lose chance in 491 as well.
> It would be great if anyone can Enlighten me to what to do. Should I wait or should I go for 491.
> 
> ...




If you are eligible for 491 and have hopes of earning their salary terms, then no harm in trying it


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

akjsap29 said:


> Thanks, I will submit for the renewal of ACS.


Make sure you follow the new acs guidelines


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Haven't followed since a month. Did the round take place this month? If yes then how many people were invited according to the estimates?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Haven't followed since a month. Did the round take place this month? If yes then how many people were invited according to the estimates?


Check Iscah website 

Cheers


----------



## guneet2027 (Jan 10, 2020)

*Chances at 85 points with May 6, 2019 DOE - 261313*

Hi All, any chances for 85 points with 6 May, 2019 DOE - 261313. What is the earliest DOE with folks still waiting for invite at 85 for S/W Engineer. Is it as dated as March, 2019 ? PS - I was at 75 before point changes in November and now 85 as Single applicant.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

guneet2027 said:


> Hi All, any chances for 85 points with 6 May, 2019 DOE - 261313. What is the earliest DOE with folks still waiting for invite at 85 for S/W Engineer. Is it as dated as March, 2019 ? PS - I was at 75 before point changes in November and now 85 as Single applicant.



No chance anymore. You blew it


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

guneet2027 said:


> Hi All, any chances for 85 points with 6 May, 2019 DOE - 261313. What is the earliest DOE with folks still waiting for invite at 85 for S/W Engineer. Is it as dated as March, 2019 ? PS - I was at 75 before point changes in November and now 85 as Single applicant.


it is not s/w engineer but some 85 pointers have been invited in this round

system/bussiness analyst with 85 was invited this round according to this agent


----------



## guneet2027 (Jan 10, 2020)

thanks for the share! Just wondering how many 85 pointers are still awaiting invites even before May, 2019 for 261313.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

guneet2027 said:


> thanks for the share! Just wondering how many 85 pointers are still awaiting invites even before May, 2019 for 261313.


ANZSCO: 2613 

85- 1,669
90- 406
95- 26

at 24/11. 

your DOE is fairly early, so if there are few big round (continuously without skipping a month with low numbers), good chance. but then again no one knows what the next invite will be, and how many more will be accumulate in the meantime.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ash_21 said:


> Okay so just to double check I did the right thing in my EOI - so for Education History I selected "Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology". I'm applying under Biotechnologist (234514) and my Masters degree states "Master of Science in Medicine". Was in AML and involved the usual Biotech stuff - DNA/PCR/Sequencing etc. Definitely wasn't a MMED - Master of Medicine degree.
> 
> So, just to confirm my selection for Education History was correct? And why do they split all these degrees up into "SBT" or other. Granted I know you get more points if it fits whatever SBT criteria they want, but is there any other advantage for a SBT degree?
> 
> Thanks.


You have to check your course details on the CRICOS. If your Field of Study falls under any of the Science, Business or Technology fields that DHA stated on their website then you can claim points. Otherwise you can't. Mine falls under Health not Natural and Physical Sciences


----------



## Hozefa52 (Jan 11, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> guneet2027 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the share! Just wondering how many 85 pointers are still awaiting invites even before May, 2019 for 261313.
> ...


Mate, from where did you check this? Please let us know as well


----------



## Hozefa52 (Jan 11, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just so let you guys know, I have received an invite today (10-Jan) with 90 points on 16/Nov as a non-pro rata applicant.
> 
> ...


Is it? Because one of my friend is also on 90 points with his doe 28th OCT and he did not get his invite in non pro rata.


----------



## mani.kandan (Mar 17, 2017)

Are you a offshore applicant or onshore applicant?

I have submitted my EOI 11/12/2019 with 85+5 point for 190 VIC as a offshore applicant.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Hozefa52 said:


> JennyWang said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I guess the original date will be even more earlier and in the post it was mentioned the date of point change happened globally (nov-16)


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

zak88 said:


> You have to check your course details on the CRICOS. If your Field of Study falls under any of the Science, Business or Technology fields that DHA stated on their website then you can claim points. Otherwise you can't. Mine falls under Health not Natural and Physical Sciences


Thanks, I didn't even know about CRICOS. Have checked it now and think it does:

Type of Course: Masters by Research
Broad Field: 01 - Natural and Physical Sciences
Narrow Field: 0109 - Biological Sciences
Detailed Field: 010909 - Genetics

But I can't claim points unfortunately for specialist study even though mine was Masters by Research, I'm offshore alas. I'm more concerned about do I choose "Masters by SBT" or "Masters (other)" in my EOI. Not sure if I'm being overly concerned just don't want to make a mistake with something like that. No idea if they'd reject my application if I pick the wrong one. Whatever I choose doesn't impact my points, just want to make sure I pick the right one as they separate them out for some reason.

Thanks!


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> I guess the original date will be even more earlier and in the post it was mentioned the date of point change happened globally (nov-16)


Does original date matter? No, her DOE was 16 Nov 19. What code did you friend have? Do we even know how they give invites for the different non pro-rata occupations? Are they all put together and then allocated according to points and DOE? Because then we'd all be waiting for the nurses to be invited first...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ash_21 said:


> Does original date matter? No, her DOE was 16 Nov 19. What code did you friend have? Do we even know how they give invites for the different non pro-rata occupations? Are they all put together and then allocated according to points and DOE? Because then we'd all be waiting for the nurses to be invited first...


All non pro rata are bunched together
All Anzsco codes are equal and invited based on seniority of the entire basket

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Ash_21 said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the original date will be even more earlier and in the post it was mentioned the date of point change happened globally (nov-16)
> ...


Ok, I meant applicant could be single and had an earlier doe and then claimed extra 10 points automatically on nov-16 without affecting his original early doe.High pointers are given priority and if points are equal then date decides


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ash_21 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even know about CRICOS. Have checked it now and think it does:
> 
> Type of Course: Masters by Research
> Broad Field: 01 - Natural and Physical Sciences
> ...


I think if you complete your masters by research in Australia and the course was 2 years duration, you are still eligible to claim points . it does not matter whether you are onshore or offshore applicant as long as your masters by research meets all the criteria for specialist education points. And your course is definitely Masters (Science, business and technology) based on the details you provided. Natural and Physical Sciences is one of the eligible field of study to claim specialist education points.


----------



## RavM (Jan 11, 2020)

I am currently at 90 points with DOE as 8th Nov, do I stand any chance to get an invite for 189 in Feb round for job code 2613..??

My current visa will expire in Feb 

Please advise


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

Silentpoison said:


> Ok, I meant applicant could be single and had an earlier doe and then claimed extra 10 points automatically on nov-16 without affecting his original early doe.High pointers are given priority and if points are equal then date decides


This doesn't make any sense to me. Jenny did say she had a nov 16 doe, you can't have two doe(s). Either she had an earlier doe or nov 16. If she was single and claimed 10 points on nov 16 then she had an earlier doe but that's not what she said, so it's confusing. I am waiting for the invite with 90 pts Oct doe, non-pro rata, same as her. If Jenny's case is true then all non-pro rata occupations are not treated as same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me. Jenny did say she had a nov 16 doe, you can't have two doe(s). Either she had an earlier doe or nov 16. If she was single and claimed 10 points on nov 16 then she had an earlier doe but that's not what she said, so it's confusing. I am waiting for the invite with 90 pts Oct doe, non-pro rata, same as her. If Jenny's case is true then all non-pro rata occupations are not treated as same.


Jenny is presuming her date of effect changed when she got extra points on 16 nov
I am confident that her date of effect is prior to October 2019

Skillselect has never made a mistake of this type as far as I know

Cheers


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

NB said:


> Jenny is presuming her date of effect changed when she got extra points on 16 nov
> I am confident that her date of effect is prior to October 2019
> 
> Skillselect has never made a mistake of this type as far as I know
> ...


Okay, this makes sense I guess. Thanks NB. According to Iscah all non-pro rata with 90 pts got cleared till 23rd September, so maybe Jenny had an earlier than 23 Sep doe.


----------



## Hozefa52 (Jan 11, 2020)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny is presuming her date of effect changed when she got extra points on 16 nov
> ...


Does DHA provide with the cutoff date for non pro rata occupations on their website?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Okay, this makes sense I guess. Thanks NB. According to Iscah all non-pro rata with 90 pts got cleared till 23rd September, so maybe Jenny had an earlier than 23 Sep doe.


What I remember is : she got 5 point for partner skill automatically on 16th Nov - No DOE change in this case.. But she got another 5 points for regional study. So to my understanding 5 pts for regional study should reset her DOE date 16th Nov. But not sure if course was completed before Nov, then DOE date changes or not. Better she can clarify.


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Ash_21 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even know about CRICOS. Have checked it now and think it does:
> 
> Type of Course: Masters by Research
> Broad Field: 01 - Natural and Physical Sciences
> ...


I reckon the Master of Research course gotta be onshore in Australia. 

Cheers.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> What I remember is : she got 5 point for partner skill automatically on 16th Nov - No DOE change in this case.. But she got another 5 points for regional study. So to my understanding 5 pts for regional study should reset her DOE date 16th Nov. But not sure if course was completed before Nov, then DOE date changes or not. Better she can clarify.


It's true maybe the friend of someone here may be in pro data.
I was with this thread for sometimes and she got extra 5p for studying in previously not regional but now regional area. So DOE is 16/11/19
:focus:


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> I reckon the Master of Research course gotta be onshore in Australia.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, the course should be completed in Australia from an Australian education provider. I thought he is an offshore applicant, but the course was completed in Australia as he mentioned his course details on CRICOS!


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Congrats to Everyone who got the invites for Jan. Do we have Feb 2020 Link already?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Congrats to Everyone who got the invites for Jan. Do we have Feb 2020 Link already?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1494236-189-invitations-february-2020-a.html


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks Zak88


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

FOLKS! Today I am so confused that I checked with ISACH and it turned out they made a MISTAKE! They wrongly claimed me single in the old EOI which got invited. So I'm still waiting. 

If not for this forum, I would've submitted a wrong visa application and could potentially f**k me over for the rest of my life.

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> FOLKS! Today I am so confused that I checked with ISACH and it turned out they made a MISTAKE! They wrongly claimed me single in the old EOI which got invited. So I'm still waiting.
> 
> If not for this forum, I would've submitted a wrong visa application and could potentially f**k me over for the rest of my life.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.


So now you are going to the queue again with DOE 13/01/2020?


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> FOLKS! Today I am so confused that I checked with ISACH and it turned out they made a MISTAKE! They wrongly claimed me single in the old EOI which got invited. So I'm still waiting.
> 
> If not for this forum, I would've submitted a wrong visa application and could potentially f**k me over for the rest of my life.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.


did you have 2 eois? 

do you still have 90 points at 16 Nov ? or did you change it and therefore did your DOE change to to-date?


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi,

Did you still have the 16 Nov EOI? An established migration agent can still screw up :/

Feels bad man


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> So now you are going to the queue again with DOE 13/01/2020?


I still have my Nov EOI with 90 points with correct information. Apparently agents are used to creating new EOIs instead of changing old EOIs if points are to be changed. so I got lucky to check and still in the queue.


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi NB,

For 189 visa application, 

Can we directly attach payslips pdf shared by company, bank statement pdf, 
Form16, Form26as PDF's from TRACES?
Without getting them notarized??

Thanks


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> I still have my Nov EOI with 90 points with correct information. Apparently agents are used to creating new EOIs instead of changing old EOIs if points are to be changed. so I got lucky to check and still in the queue.


maybe that's where all the fake eois come from.. great!! you just wasted an invite that could have gone to the right person (technically your agent.. but your behalf).


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

MM67 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to notarized these docs for visa.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MM67 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For 189 visa application,
> 
> ...


YES
Make sure that you remove all password protection 

Cheers


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> maybe that's where all the fake eois come from.. great!! you just wasted an invite that could have gone to the right person (technically your agent.. but your behalf).


Hypocrisy at its best... ISCAH always advocate people to delete useless EOI...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> FOLKS! Today I am so confused that I checked with ISACH and it turned out they made a MISTAKE! They wrongly claimed me single in the old EOI which got invited. So I'm still waiting.
> 
> If not for this forum, I would've submitted a wrong visa application and could potentially f**k me over for the rest of my life.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.


Iscah was your agent ?

Cheers


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> MM67 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank You...


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> MM67 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank You...


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Phong Vo said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon the Master of Research course gotta be onshore in Australia.
> ...


Nope, offshore. Born, bred and studied. 

And the he's a she 🙂

But thanks, I'm sorted with the info you gave. 

Jenny, that really sucks. Fingers crossed for a Feb invite!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> maybe that's where all the fake eois come from.. great!! you just wasted an invite that could have gone to the right person (technically your agent.. but your behalf).


Exactly, this is so careless, so example the points are changed from 90 to 95, they create a new EOI and if the 90 has a 6-7 month old DOE it will get invited. LMAO 

and this is just one agency there are more than 100


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Exactly, this is so careless, so example the points are changed from 90 to 95, they create a new EOI and if the 90 has a 6-7 month old DOE it will get invited. LMAO
> 
> and this is just one agency there are more than 100


Maybe they just don't care. Who cares the system is sh!t since they don't lose anything at all :confused2::confused2:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> FOLKS! Today I am so confused that I checked with ISACH and it turned out they made a MISTAKE! They wrongly claimed me single in the old EOI which got invited. So I'm still waiting.
> 
> If not for this forum, I would've submitted a wrong visa application and could potentially f**k me over for the rest of my life.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.


For all it's worth, I got invited claiming to be single, my mistake as I didn't know you could file EOI as a couple. I went with it and added my partner to my application anyway. It worked and we both got granted.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Iscah was your agent ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes they are.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> For all it's worth, I got invited claiming to be single, my mistake as I didn't know you could file EOI as a couple. I went with it and added my partner to my application anyway. It worked and we both got granted.


Hi Rockopus,

It won't matter before Nov 2019 because point remains the same. But for me, it is wrongly claim more points due to the single 10 point thing. So no visa lodge for me.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Maybe they just don't care. Who cares the system is sh!t since they don't lose anything at all :confused2::confused2:


Very disappointed indeed.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Rockopus,
> 
> It won't matter before Nov 2019 because point remains the same. But for me, it is wrongly claim more points due to the single 10 point thing. So no visa lodge for me.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Please advise your agent to remove the wrongly claimed EOI (with an earlier DOE) if they are no longer applicable. People like you with multiple eois make up the hundreds of wasted invites.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> Please advise your agent to remove the wrongly claimed EOI (with an earlier DOE) if they are no longer applicable. People like you with multiple eois make up the hundreds of wasted invites.


Already did....


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> FOLKS! Today I am so confused that I checked with ISACH and it turned out they made a MISTAKE! They wrongly claimed me single in the old EOI which got invited. So I'm still waiting.
> 
> If not for this forum, I would've submitted a wrong visa application and could potentially f**k me over for the rest of my life.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.


And ISACH is the only agent to be claiming for Work Exp. points changes for some applicants (those with MAJOR in IT/COMPUTING and with 2yrs deduction earlier)
Makes me think twice before trusting ISACH after knowing about your case.

Thanks for sharing!
All the best!


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Yes they are.


Probably they did purposefully to show their high success rate and attract more people to spend on them. It's good that you identified the mistake at correct time. best of luck for next round.


----------



## guneet2027 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello All, need honest suggestion please. I am on 85 points for 261313 since May, 2019 as DOE for 189. ACS had deducted first 2 years from my work experience even though my education was in Computer Science Major hence I could claim only 5 points from ACS. If I count those 2 years deducted by ACS supported by evidence ofcourse, I'd be 90 as per latest policy change notification by ISCAH. I have three questions - a.) Should I risk modifying my existing EOI to claim those additional 5 points or should I wait for the 85 pointers to be invited in coming months since my DOE is fairly early in May b.) If I risk modifying my EOI, should I create a new EOI or modify the existing one ? c) Would modifying existing EOI also lead to change in Date of Effect ? Thanks for suggestions in advance folks!


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

guneet2027 said:


> Hello All, need honest suggestion please. I am on 85 points for 261313 since May, 2019 as DOE for 189. ACS had deducted first 2 years from my work experience even though my education was in Computer Science Major hence I could claim only 5 points from ACS. If I count those 2 years deducted by ACS supported by evidence ofcourse, I'd be 90 as per latest policy change notification by ISCAH. I have three questions - a.) Should I risk modifying my existing EOI to claim those additional 5 points or should I wait for the 85 pointers to be invited in coming months since my DOE is fairly early in May b.) If I risk modifying my EOI, should I create a new EOI or modify the existing one ? c) Would modifying existing EOI also lead to change in Date of Effect ? Thanks for suggestions in advance folks!


I would like someone to answer these questions too please, and very specifically break down each question if you can!


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> I would like someone to answer these questions too please, and very specifically break down each question if you can!



It'd be difficult to find someone who can answer these questions as not many people have tried to claim experience points thats been deducted for skills assessment. 

Answering to the best of my knowledge,

Q.1 should you try claim the points?
- ISCAH seems to be a credible source of information in terms of immigration laws, yet it would be best to seek for advice from DHA directly to see if this policy change has been properly implemented before you do anything. conventionally, not many were able to make use of the experience deducted for skills assessment, and the authority of immigration officer (case officer) can out power the authority skills assessment body has(this is well known fact, for example, skills assessment body recognizes 3 years of experience, but later on, the case officer over turn the decision and don't see it as a relevant experience thus reject the application). so you have to be extra careful with this. if i were you, i wouldn't risk the chance making a decision based on what is merely known from an agency. contact DHA and seek for validation. this is an important decision that can potentially jeopardize your entire immigration plan. don't listen to what 'others' claim it to be true. if someone says yeah that's fine go ahead and claim it, would you really go ahead and claim the points without verifying the information is true? no. so you will need to contact DHA anyway. so do that first.

Q.2 should you make another eoi with new application
- It is very sad that everyone complains about wasted invitations and blaming agencies and others for fake eoi-ing but when it is for their own gain, they don't care. By doing this you will take another invitation (if 85 pointers start getting invited) on top of the invitation you will get from 90 points resulting in one invitation wasted and one individual desperate for the invitation doesn't get their chance. but I'm not criticizing you here because everyone, including me would do the same. The reason you want a separate eoi with 90 is i believe because they may reject your eoi for claiming the experience points. in this case, you will still have 85 points eoi with fairly early DOE so you have another shot to shoot. in this sense yes i would recommend just create another eoi if you are gonna do that. However, as i mentioned in question 1, if you sought verification from DHA directly and they said it is correct and you can claim it, then there's no point creating a separate eoi since the possibility of your visa refusal is dismissed by DHA itself. 

It is totally up to you whether you just gonna go ahead and try your luck by creating another eoi without talking to DHA or not. but if you be a wee bit more initiative and contact DHA, your application will be much more successful, and no one will be affected from the additional eoi of yours, and more importantly, during the visa processing time, you will have peace of mind.


----------



## K.a11 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi experts,

I have a question regarding the EOI update. I updated my EOI since the date of birth of my partner was not correct. I was thinking the date of effect should not be changed since the point is the same as before. However, after updating the EOI and clicking on the submitting button, the "last date submitted on" was changed but on the first page of the skillselect, the date of effect is the same as before. I am confused now. have I changed my date of effect by updating the EOI? and is there any difference between the last date submitted on and date of effect?
thanks


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> It'd be difficult to find someone who can answer these questions as not many people have tried to claim experience points thats been deducted for skills assessment.
> 
> Q.2 should you make another eoi with new application
> - It is very sad that everyone complains about wasted invitations and blaming agencies and others for fake eoi-ing but when it is for their own gain, they don't care. By doing this you will take another invitation (if 85 pointers start getting invited) on top of the invitation you will get from 90 points resulting in one invitation wasted and one individual desperate for the invitation doesn't get their chance. but I'm not criticizing you here because everyone, including me would do the same. The reason you want a separate eoi with 90 is i believe because they may reject your eoi for claiming the experience points. in this case, you will still have 85 points eoi with fairly early DOE so you have another shot to shoot. in this sense yes i would recommend just create another eoi if you are gonna do that. However, as i mentioned in question 1, if you sought verification from DHA directly and they said it is correct and you can claim it, then there's no point creating a separate eoi since the possibility of your visa refusal is dismissed by DHA itself.
> ...


Reject by DHA due to overclaiming points usually follow by a 3 year ban, so the remaining EOI wouldn't be of any good.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

K.a11 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding the EOI update. I updated my EOI since the date of birth of my partner was not correct. I was thinking the date of effect should not be changed since the point is the same as before. However, after updating the EOI and clicking on the submitting button, the "last date submitted on" was changed but on the first page of the skillselect, the date of effect is the same as before. I am confused now. have I changed my date of effect by updating the EOI? and is there any difference between the last date submitted on and date of effect?
> thanks


date of effect (DOE) is what it matters.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Reject by DHA due to overclaiming points usually follow by a 3 year ban, so the remaining EOI wouldn't be of any good.



Hi Thpham,

Thanks a lot for information.
As far as i have reached on this forum and from ISCAH, there is no ban as long as they think you did not mislead them. If I claimed points and have supporting evidence for it still if CO rejects it then I don't think I intentionally mislead them. So in this case at max my fees will be forfeited.

Can you please share the official link which details the policy regarding such ban ?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Team,

Is there any thread for February 2020 invitation?
I could not get any on my search.

Thanks.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

K.a11 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding the EOI update. I updated my EOI since the date of birth of my partner was not correct. I was thinking the date of effect should not be changed since the point is the same as before. However, after updating the EOI and clicking on the submitting button, the "last date submitted on" was changed but on the first page of the skillselect, the date of effect is the same as before. I am confused now. have I changed my date of effect by updating the EOI? and is there any difference between the last date submitted on and date of effect?
> thanks


Your date of effect changes only when there is a change in the points. If there is no change in the points and your D.O.E is still the same then not to worry.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Is there any thread for February 2020 invitation?
> I could not get any on my search.
> ...


Here it is:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1494236-189-invitations-february-2020-a.html


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Is there any thread for February 2020 invitation?
> I could not get any on my search.
> ...


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1494236-189-invitations-february-2020-a.html

Cheers


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Should I do NAATI or not?*

ANZSCO - 2613

Total: 85 (189)
85 + 5 (190)

AGE - 25
EDU - 20
ENGLISH - 20
NEVER MARRIED - 10
PY - 5
AU EXP - 5
NAATI - 0

DOE - 23/08/2019

My visa expires on 8th October 2020 and figuring out if any chances of getting an invite without doing NAATI? 

Recommendations?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

nb00 said:


> ANZSCO - 2613
> 
> Total: 85 (189)
> 85 + 5 (190)
> ...


try to sit NATTI test before your visa expires.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

nb00 said:


> ANZSCO - 2613
> 
> Total: 85 (189)
> 85 + 5 (190)
> ...


If I was you I would take the test and collect the 5 points as well.

More the points higher the chances.

if the number of invitations remain low then EOI's with highest points will be invited.


Cheers


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

nb00 said:


> ANZSCO - 2613
> 
> Total: 85 (189)
> 85 + 5 (190)
> ...


you will forever regret if 85 points weren't enough and you had a chance to increase it to 90 while being in Australia. I would highly recommend taking the exam.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

ev12 said:


> Will 90 pointers be absorbed from 2335 with DOE in dec 2019 if there's a 2000 invite round?


Brother! you have any idea why 2335 is not having the DOE extended during last few months? For instance all other occupations with 90 points have DOE in Aug-2019 while for 2335 it is in May-2019. 
This is really irking all the 2335 aspirants. As far as I remember, the DOE used to be always ahead as compared to other occupations. It seems that this is not the case anymore.


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

kayan said:


> Yeah agree, if it is post November then no chance practically. Tough world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi guys

I am new to this forum and I am wondering why there is no chance even with 90 points after Nov change. Is it specific to any job code or every code. What is the realistic chance of invite with 85 for 190 Nsw if we meet the eligibility of one year and currently living in NSW.
Job code 261312. Can someone please provide some inputs? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am wondering why there is no chance even with 90 points after Nov change. Is it specific to any job code or every code. What is the realistic chance of invite with 85 for 190 Nsw if we meet the eligibility of one year and currently living in NSW.
> Job code 261312. Can someone please provide some inputs? Thanks
> ...




Post November 85 has lower chance. 90 has good chances but wait time of about 4 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

kayan said:


> Post November 85 has lower chance. 90 has good chances but wait time of about 4 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you Kayan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tafzal (Feb 11, 2020)

you are still awaiting invite from NSW?


----------

